# Movie Title Q & A Game



## cwwozniak

In this game you need to answer the question asked in the last entry with a suitable answer that is also the title of a movie. You then ask a new question that is the title of another movie. The actual movie title does not need to have a question mark at the end.

The movie title can be for a theatrical release, a straight to tape or DVD release, or a made for TV movie that is listed on the Internet Movie Database web site.

You are not limited to movies that have been released in the USA, but the title has to be in English.

Titles of TV mini-series or Youtube movies do not count.

You can not answer your own entry with another entry.

I'll start the game with a 1993 biography of Tina Turner:

*What's Love Got to Do with It?*


----------



## JustJudy

*What's Love Got to Do with It?*
Terms of Endearment

*What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?*
She's the Man

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## JustJudy

*Who Framed Roger Rabbit?*
I'm torn between: The Artist or The Hustler

*Who am I?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who am I?
*You're a Big Boy Now*

*What Do You Say to a Naked Lady?*


----------



## JustJudy

*What Do You Say to a Naked Lady?*
Free Willy

*What's up Doc?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What's up Doc?
*Bad Medicine

How Do You Know?*



JustJudy said:


> *What Do You Say to a Naked Lady?*
> Free Willy


LoL :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## JustJudy

*How Do You Know?*
The Fortune Cookie

*Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?*

What's up Doc? was a double entendre. I thought it went hand in hand with Free Willy 
Can the movie be a statement that a question mark has been added? For instance: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


----------



## cwwozniak

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
*Our Man Flint*



JustJudy said:


> Can the movie be a statement that a question mark has been added? For instance: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


Good idea! It opens up the range of possible question submissions. The title should still sound like some type of question when the question mark is added. I'll start it off with ...

*Django Does Not Forgive?*



JustJudy said:


> What's up Doc? was a double entendre. I thought it went hand in hand with Free Willy


Belated Answer: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056919


----------



## JustJudy

*Django Does Not Forgive?*
I at first thought he had no Absence of Malice, but The Man Must Die

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?*

Lololol @your belated answer


----------



## cwwozniak

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?
*To Kill a Mockingbird

How Green Was My Valley?*

Hi Judy!


----------



## JustJudy

*How Green Was My Valley?*
The Grass is Greener

*To Be or Not to Be?*


----------



## cwwozniak

To Be or Not to Be?
*There Will Be Blood

Glenn or Glenda?*


----------



## JustJudy

*Glenn or Glenda?*
The Bird Cage or I Was a Male War Bride

*The Sound of Music?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Sound of Music?
*Sound Test for Blackmail

What Just Happened?*


----------



## JustJudy

What Just Happened?
*Total Recall*

*O Brother Where Art Thou?*


----------



## cwwozniak

O Brother Where Art Thou?
*The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas*

*Car 54, Where Are You?*


----------



## JustJudy

Car 54, Where Are You?
*Dora's Dunking Donuts*

*The Lost World: Jurassic Park?*


----------



## cwwozniak

]The Lost World: Jurassic Park?
*The World Is Not Enough

What Happens in Vegas ?*


----------



## JustJudy

What Happens in Vegas ?
*Sex, Lies, and Videotape*

*Only Angels Have Wings?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Only Angels Have Wings?
*Angels & Demons

When Will I Be Loved?*



> What Happens in Vegas ?
> Sex, Lies, and Videotape


:up:  :up:


----------



## JustJudy

When Will I Be Loved?
*Past Midnight*

*Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope?
*Never on Sunday

For Richer or Poorer?*


----------



## JustJudy

For Richer or Poorer?
*Capitalism: A Love Story*

*A Matter of Life and Death?*


----------



## cwwozniak

A Matter of Life and Death?
*Hard Choices

Dude, Where's My Car? *


----------



## JustJudy

Dude, Where's My Car? 
It was a toss up between *The Vanishing* and *Chicago*

*Four Weddings and a Funeral?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Four Weddings and a Funeral?
*I Know What You Did Last Summer

What Doesn't Kill You?*


----------



## JustJudy

What Doesn't Kill You?
*The Sound of Music*

*Jezebel?*



cwwozniak said:


> Four Weddings and a Funeral?
> *I Know What You Did Last Summer*


Great answer! :up: :up:  :up: :up:


----------



## cwwozniak

Jezebel?
*She's Out of My League

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days?*


----------



## JustJudy

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days?'
*The Maze* or *Scream*

*How to Train Your Dragon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Train Your Dragon?
*By the Light of the Silvery Moon

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her?*


----------



## JustJudy

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her?
*A Woman Under the Influence*

*Vampire Circus?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Vampire Circus?
*It Happens Every Spring

When Did You Last See Your Father?*


----------



## JustJudy

When Did You Last See Your Father?
*I Met Him in Paris*

*Guess Who's Coming to Dinner?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner?
*Only the Lonely

Does That Hurt You?*


----------



## JustJudy

Does That Hurt You?
*Much Ado About Nothing*

*This is the End?*


----------



## cwwozniak

This is the End?
*If You Only Knew

Who Says I Can't Ride a Rainbow?*


----------



## JustJudy

Who Says I Can't Ride a Rainbow?
*Leapin' Leprechauns!*

*Almost Famous?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Almost Famous?
*As Good as It Gets

Where Does It Hurt?*


----------



## JustJudy

Where Does It Hurt?
*Only When I Laugh*

*The Other Boleyn Girl?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Other Boleyn Girl?
*My Last Mistress*   

*Life Without Dick?*


----------



## JustJudy

Life Without Dick?
*Lip Service*

Moon Over Miami?


----------



## cwwozniak

Moon Over Miami?
*From Dusk Till Dawn

How Far Is Heaven?*



JustJudy said:


> Lip Service[/B]


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## JustJudy

How Far Is Heaven?
*Far and Away*

*Dances With Wolves?*



cwwozniak said:


> :up: :up: :up:


I had a feeling you'd like that. Have you rented it yet


----------



## cwwozniak

Dances With Wolves?
*Confessions of a Lap Dancer

When Do We Eat?*

HI Judy!


----------



## JustJudy

When Do We Eat?
*After the Sunset*

*Arsenic and Old Lace?*

Hi Chuck! 


cwwozniak said:


> Dances With Wolves?
> *Confessions of a Lap Dancer*


Love it! :up:  :up:


----------



## cwwozniak

Arsenic and Old Lace?
*How to Lose a Wife and Find a Lover

Every Girl Should Have One?*


----------



## Gr3iz

*Every Girl Should Have One?*
Boy Wonder

*Are We There Yet?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Are We There Yet?
*Another Nine & a Half Weeks

When Do We Eat?*


----------



## Gr3iz

When Do We Eat?
*11:14*

*What's Eating Gilbert Grape?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Eating Gilbert Grape?
*The Fly

Why Stop Now?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Stop Now?
*Sex And Breakfast*

*Where Eagles Dare?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Eagles Dare?
*On Top of Old Smoky

What Are You Going to Do When You Get Out of Here?*



Gr3iz said:


> Why Stop Now?
> *Sex And Breakfast*


:up:  :up:  :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

What Are You Going to Do When You Get Out of Here?
*Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll*

*Can I Do It 'Till I Need Glasses?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Can I Do It 'Till I Need Glasses?
*Only If It Doesn't Kill You

Can I Keep It Up for a Week?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I Keep It Up for a Week?
*Come And See*
*
In The Mood For Love?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In The Mood For Love?
*Just Can't Get Enough

Something You Can't Find?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Something You Can't Find?
*Nuts*

*Blazing Saddles?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Blazing Saddles?
*Red Hot Leather

Is This a Joke?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is This a Joke?
*The Cook, The Thief, His Wife And Her Lover*

*Gone In 60 Seconds?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Gone In 60 Seconds?
*Running Scared

Can This Be Dixie? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Can This Be Dixie?
*Little Shop Of Horrors

Catch Me If You Can?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch Me If You Can?
*Easier Ways to Make a Living

Why Did I Get Married?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Did I Get Married?
*She's Having A Baby*

*I Think I Love My Wife?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Think I Love My Wife?
*Crazy, Stupid, Love.

Is It Just Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is It Just Me?
*You, Me And Dupree*

*View From The Top?*


----------



## cwwozniak

View From The Top?
*On a Clear Day You Can See Forever

Has Anybody Seen My Gal?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Has Anybody Seen My Gal?
*Gone With The Wind*

*The Perks Of Being A Wallflower?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Perks Of Being A Wallflower?
*Dirty Dancing

This Is Spinal Tap?*


----------



## Gr3iz

This Is Spinal Tap?
*Going Overboard*

*As Good As It Gets?*


----------



## cwwozniak

As Good As It Gets?
*Best of the Best

Going My Way?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going My Way?
*The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy*

*First Men In The Moon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

First Men In The Moon?
*None But the Brave

Room for One More?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Room for One More?
*Where The Buffalo Roam*

*Cabin Fever?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cabin Fever?
*Some Like It Hot

This Is Where I Leave You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

This Is Where I Leave You?
*Misery*

*What's Up, Tiger Lily?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Up, Tiger Lily?
*Much Ado About Nothing

Where Were You When the Lights Went Out?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Were You When the Lights Went Out?
*Alone In The Dark*

*We Bought A Zoo?*


----------



## cwwozniak

We Bought A Zoo?
*Animal House

Can Heironymus Merkin Ever Forget Mercy Humppe and Find True Happiness?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can Heironymus Merkin Ever Forget Mercy Humppe and Find True Happiness?
*Do You Really Want To Know?*

*What Happened To Kerouac?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What Happened To Kerouac?
*He Died with a Felafel in His Hand

Can She Bake a Cherry Pie?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can She Bake a Cherry Pie?
*30 Minutes Or Less

How Do You Know?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Do You Know?
*What My Mother Told Me

Who Does She Think She Is?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Does She Think She Is?
*Creature From The Black Lagoon*

*My Favorite Brunette?*

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

My Favorite Brunette?
*My Sassy Girl

Why Would I Lie?*

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Would I Lie?
*Wages Of Sin*

*The Last Man On Earth?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Man On Earth?
*Maybe... Maybe Not

May I Be Frank?*


----------



## Gr3iz

May I Be Frank?
*Call Me Claus

A Private Function?*


----------



## cwwozniak

A Private Function?
*Everybody Does It

How Many Roads?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Many Roads?
*The Street Fighter*

*Urban Legend?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Urban Legend?
*The One and Only

Who Says I Can't Ride a Rainbow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Says I Can't Ride a Rainbow?
*Simon Says*

*Around The World In 80 Days?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Around The World In 80 Days?
*Going the Distance

It Happened in Broad Daylight?*


----------



## Gr3iz

It Happened in Broad Daylight?
*The Corpse Vanishes

The Last Man On Earth?*


----------



## JustJudy

The Last Man On Earth?
*Hollow Man*

*The NeverEnding Story?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The NeverEnding Story?
*Diary of a Nymphomaniac

Why Is the Dog Howlin', Momma?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Is the Dog Howlin', Momma?
*In Search Of A Midnight Kiss*

*I Wake Up Screaming?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Wake Up Screaming?
*Because You Are Mine

How Much Loving Does a Normal Couple Need?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Much Loving Does a Normal Couple Need?
*Two Weeks Notice*

*Why Did I Get Married, Too?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Why Did I Get Married, Too?
*Healthy, Wealthy and Dumb

How to Beat the High Co$t of Living?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Beat the High Co$t of Living?
*How To Rob A Bank

That Darn Cat?*


----------



## JustJudy

That Darn Cat?
*Garfield Gets Real*

*The Dark Knight Rises?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Dark Knight Rises?
*If Only

Who Has Seen the Wind?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Has Seen the Wind?
*Beowulf And Grendel

Single White Female?*


----------



## JustJudy

Single White Female?
*Catch Me if You Can*

*Psycho?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Psycho?
*The Upside Of Anger

How To Frame A Figg?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How To Frame A Figg?
*Double Frame

How Much Land Does a Man Need?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Much Land Does a Man Need?
*More Than Enough

Weekend With The Babysitter?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Weekend With The Babysitter?
*Sleepless in Seattle

The Coldest Winter?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Coldest Winter?
*Gidget Goes To Rome*

*Romancing The Stone?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Romancing The Stone?
*Girlfriend in a Coma

Having a Wild Weekend?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Having a Wild Weekend?
*How To Stuff A Wild Bikini*

*What Are We Doing Here?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What Are We Doing Here?
*Waiting for Guffman

Who's Watching the Kids?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Watching the Kids?
*The Cat In The Hat*

*When Harry Met Sally?*


----------



## cwwozniak

When Harry Met Sally?
*They're Playing with Fire

She Said No?*


----------



## Gr3iz

She Said No?
*Material Girls

The Nine Lives Of Fritz The Cat?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Nine Lives Of Fritz The Cat?
*They're a Weird Mob

Nothing Too Good for a Cowboy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nothing Too Good for a Cowboy?
*Ace In The Hole

**Are We Done Yet?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Are We Done Yet?
*Wait Until Dark

What Lies Beneath?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Lies Beneath?
*Blood And Bone

My Mom's a Werewolf?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

My Mom's a Werewolf?
*I Don't Know How She Does It

Shall We Dance?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Shall We Dance?
*All Night Long*

*Animal House?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Animal House?
*House at the End of the Street

How to Make Love Like an Englishman?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Make Love Like an Englishman?
*In And Out*

*This Is Not A Love Song?*


----------



## cwwozniak

This Is Not A Love Song?
*Shut Up & Sing

The City of Your Final Destination?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The City of Your Final Destination?
*Munich

From A Whisper To A Scream?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

From A Whisper To A Scream?
*Suddenly Naked

It's Impossible to Learn to Plow by Reading Books?*


----------



## Gr3iz

It's Impossible to Learn to Plow by Reading Books?
*The Bushwhackers

Mother Of The Bride?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mother Of The Bride?
*I'm So Excited

Married to the Mob?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Married to the Mob?
*Divorce, Italian Style

Peter Tatchell: Just Who Does He Think He Is?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Peter Tatchell: Just Who Does He Think He Is?
*He's Way More Famous Than You

Everybody Does It?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Everybody Does It?
*If You Don't Stop It ... You'll Go Blind*!

*Where Did You Sleep Last Night?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Did You Sleep Last Night?
*Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens

Chicken Every Sunday?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken Every Sunday?
*Never On Tuesday*

*How Many People Does It Take?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Many People Does It Take?
*300

Is It Really So Strange?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is It Really So Strange?
*I Wake Up Screaming

Jewel Of The Nile?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Jewel Of The Nile?
*Diamond Girl

Knocked Up?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Knocked Up?
*The Just A Little Late Club*

*Where Is Parsifal?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Is Parsifal?
*Jurassic Park

Will You Be Staying for Supper?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Will You Be Staying for Supper?
*Curse Of The Starving Class

What Did You Do In The War, Daddy?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

What Did You Do In The War, Daddy?
*I Was a Male War Bride

Home for the Holidays?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Home for the Holidays?
*Maybe I'll Come Home In The Spring

How Are The Kids?
*


----------



## JustJudy

How are the Kids?
*A Nightmare on Elm Street*

*Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter?
*Dead Man On Campus

Chemical Wedding?
*


----------



## JustJudy

Chemical Wedding?
*The Corpse Bride*

*Made of Honor?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Made of Honor?
*Wedding Daze

27 Dresses?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

27 Dresses?
*The Emperor's New Clothes*
_(Does that mean the emperor is also a queen?)_

*How to Follow Strangers?*


----------



## JustJudy

How to Follow Strangers?
*Have Spacesuit Will Travel*

*Replacing the Nanny?*



cwwozniak said:


> _(Does that mean the emperor is also a queen?)_


 :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Replacing the Nanny?
*Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead

Bad Taste?
*


----------



## JustJudy

Bad Taste?
*Smells Like Butter*

*Before I Go to Sleep?*



Gr3iz said:


> Replacing the Nanny?
> *Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead *


Good one! :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Before I Go to Sleep?
*Long Kiss Goodnight

Puddle Cruiser?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Puddle Cruiser?
*A Stranger in Town

What's Up, Tiger Lily?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Up, Tiger Lily?
*View From The Top*

*The Day The Earth Stood Still?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day The Earth Stood Still?
*For the Moment

He's Not Heavy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

He's Not Heavy?
*The Thin Man

Why Stop Now?
*


----------



## JustJudy

Why Stop Now?
*Becaue I Said So*

*Hair of the Dog?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hair of the Dog?
*Beverly Hills Chihuahua

Meet The Parents?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Meet The Parents?
*I'm Not Scared

It Couldn't Happen Here?*


----------



## Gr3iz

It Couldn't Happen Here?
*Get Smart

A Fish Called Wanda?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

A Fish Called Wanda?
*She Is Not My Sister

The Wind Will Carry Us?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Wind Will Carry Us?
*Are We There Yet?

Lord Of The Flies?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lord Of The Flies?
*A Bug's Life

Come Here Often?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Come Here Often?
*When The Party's Over

Who Did I Marry?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who Did I Marry?
*A Fish Called Wanda

How to Seduce Difficult Women?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Seduce Difficult Women?
*Raise Your Voice

How Do I Look?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Do I Look?
*Just Like a Woman   

Do You Like My Basement?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Like My Basement?
*Awful Nice

Where The Boys Are '84?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where The Boys Are '84?
*Bachelor Party

What Are You Looking For?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Are You Looking For?
*The House On Sorority Row

How Else Am I Supposed To Know I'm Still Alive?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Else Am I Supposed To Know I'm Still Alive?
*Still Breathing

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore?
*Porky's

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?
*Only the Lonely

What's the Worst That Could Happen?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What's the Worst That Could Happen?
*John Dies At The End

My Fellow Americans?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

My Fellow Americans?
*We're Only Human

Fishing for Goldfish ?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fishing for Goldfish ?
*Big Fish*

*What Have You Done To Solange?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What Have You Done To Solange?
*Sent Beyond

Dazed and Confused?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dazed and Confused?
*Still Smokin

Where Have All The Flowers Gone?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Have All The Flowers Gone?
*Came Out, It Rained, Went Back in Again

Lookin' to Get Out?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lookin' to Get Out?
*Bet Your Life

How Did It Feel?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Did It Feel?
It Felt Like a Kiss

Suing the Devil ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Suing the Devil ?
*The Devil Wears Prada

Who The #$&% Is Jackson Pollock?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who The #$&% Is Jackson Pollock?
*He Was a Quiet Man

Why Would I Lie? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Would I Lie?
*Just Because

Where Do We Go From Here?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Do We Go From Here?
*The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas

How Funny Can Sex Be?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Funny Can Sex Be?
*She's The Man*

*Where Have I Been All Your Life?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Have I Been All Your Life?
*20000 Leagues Under the Sea

Can a Song Save Your Life?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can a Song Save Your Life?
*Shut Up And Sing

Where's The Beer And When Do We Get Paid?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where's The Beer And When Do We Get Paid?
*Monday Night at the Rock 'N Bowl

If It's Tuesday, This Must Be Belgium?*


----------



## Gr3iz

If It's Tuesday, This Must Be Belgium?
*Night Train To Munich

Is That All There Is?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Is That All There Is?
*Nothing But the Night

Is Money Everything? *


----------



## JustJudy

Is Money Everything? 
*The pursuit of Happyness*

*Hair of the Dog?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hair of the Dog?
*Strange Brew

One Hour Photo?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

One Hour Photo?
*The Picture of Dorian Gray

What the #$*! Do We (K)now!?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What the #$*! Do We (K)now!?
*Big Nothing

The Wild One?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wild One?
*Driving Me Crazy

Bankers Also Have Souls?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bankers Also Have Souls?
*Pitch Black

When Were You Born?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

When Were You Born?
*It Was 20 Years Ago Today

What Do Polar Bears Dream While They're Dying?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Do Polar Bears Dream While They're Dying?
*The Little Mermaid

That Guy ... Who Was In That Thing?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

That Guy ... Who Was In That Thing?
*He Knows You're Alone

Now Is Good?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Now Is Good?
*Any Time, Any Play

Where Does It Go From Here?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Does It Go From Here?
*Every Which Way But Loose

Starting Over?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Starting Over?
*For A Few Dollars More

Who Is Dayani Cristal?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who Is Dayani Cristal?
*The Biggest Fan

What Waits Below?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Waits Below?
*The Scarlet Worm

How To Train Your Dragon?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

How To Train Your Dragon?
*Show Them No Mercy!

Find the Lady?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Find the Lady?
*She's So Lovely

If Footmen Tire You What Will Horses Do?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

If Footmen Tire You What Will Horses Do?
*Sleep with Me

Where the Dead Go to Die?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where the Dead Go to Die?
*Tulsa

How Many Doctors Does It Take To Change A Lightbulb?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Many Doctors Does It Take To Change A Lightbulb?
*10 *(9 specialists to properly diagnose that the bulb needs to be changed and 1 to change it)
*
Two Can Play That Game?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Two Can Play That Game?
*Just You And Me, Kid

Why Won't Tommy Eat?
*


----------



## JustJudy

Why Won't Tommy Eat?
*How to Eat Fried Worms*

*Rosemary's Baby?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Rosemary's Baby?
*That Thing With The Cat

Life As A House?
*


----------



## JustJudy

Life As A House?
*Home of the Brave*

*Walking with Dinosaurs?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Walking with Dinosaurs?
*Night At The Museum*

*Me, Myself & Irene?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Me, Myself & Irene?
*You're in the Navy Now

He Knows You're Alone?*


----------



## Gr3iz

He Knows You're Alone?
*Man With A Movie Camera

Love And Pain And The Whole Damn Thing

*


----------



## JustJudy

Love And Pain And The Whole Damn Thing
*Life as We Know It*

*Repo Man?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Repo Man?
*Get Your Stuff

What Am I Doing in the Middle of the Revolution?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Am I Doing in the Middle of the Revolution?
*Dirty Dancing*

*The Lion In Winter?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Lion In Winter?
*Shivering Inside

Who's Watching the Kids?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Watching the Kids?
*The Watcher In The Woods

The Gods Must Be Crazy?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Gods Must Be Crazy?
*Crazy for Love

Too Many Girls?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Many Girls?
*No Such Thing

The Face Of Marble?
*


----------



## JustJudy

The Face Of Marble?
*The Medusa Touch*

*The Graduate?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Graduate?
*Kindergarten Cop

The Karate Kid?
*


----------



## JustJudy

The Karate Kid?
*Project Human Weapon*

*The Day of the Dolphin?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day of the Dolphin?
*Swimming with Sharks

A Better Way to Die?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Better Way to Die?
*Die Hard*

*The Corsican Brothers?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Corsican Brothers?
*They're a Weird Mob

Why Bother to Knock?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Bother to Knock?
*Open The Door And See All The People

Bob & Carol & Ted & Alice?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Bob & Carol & Ted & Alice?
*Ordinary Couples, ExtraOrdinary Lives!

What Really Frightens You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Really Frightens You?
*40-Year Old Virgin

Risky Business?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Risky Business?
*She's Working Her Way Through College

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying?
*Skills Like This

The Shakiest Gun In The West?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Shakiest Gun In The West?
*Blame It on the Vodka

Who Else to Blame?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Else to Blame?
*The Girl Next Door

The Dirty Dozen?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Dirty Dozen?
*Her Twelve Men

Trading Places?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Trading Places?
*Just The Two Of Us

Born In East L. A.?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Born In East L. A.?
*Yes Your Honour

Born on the Fourth of July?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Born on the Fourth of July?
*Before Midnight

The Tooth Fairy?
*


----------



## JustJudy

The Tooth Fairy?
*Toothless*

*City of Gold?*


----------



## Gr3iz

City of Gold?
*Coffee Town

Forbidden Planet?
*


----------



## JustJudy

Forbidden Planet?
*Savage Planet*

*Mongolian Death Worm?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mongolian Death Worm?
*Silent But Deadly

Breakfast in Paris?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Breakfast in Paris?
*Eating Raoul

Panic In Year Zero?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Panic In Year Zero?
*The Sum of All Fears

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
*Me, Myself & Irene*

*Where Do You Go From Here?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Do You Go From Here?
*Wiener Dog Nationals

Can Heironymus Merkin Ever Forget Mercy Humppe and Find True Happiness?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can Heironymus Merkin Ever Forget Mercy Humppe and Find True Happiness?
*Tell Me And I Will Forget

So Where Do We Fit In?
*


cwwozniak said:


> Where Do You Go From Here?
> *Wiener Dog Nationals*


My sister's hot dog, Gracie, was one of 3 or 4 dogs that played the starring role in this movie! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

So Where Do We Fit In?
*Between Two Women

Taking Chances?*



Gr3iz said:


> My sister's hot dog, Gracie, was one of 3 or 4 dogs that played the starring role in this movie! ;-)


Wow! Two degrees of separation between me and a real movie star.


----------



## Gr3iz

Taking Chances?
*100 Girls

Who Do I Gotta Kill?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who Do I Gotta Kill?
*Kill Bill

Running from Crazy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Running from Crazy?
*Run Silent, Run Deep*

*We Bought A Zoo?*


----------



## cwwozniak

We Bought A Zoo?
*This Is Where I Leave You

Can't Buy Me Love?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't Buy Me Love?
*Love For Rent

Black Book?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Black Book?
*The Diary of a Chambermaid

Looking for Richard?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking for Richard?
*Any Tom, Dick Or Harry*

*How Much Does The Trojan Horse Weigh?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Much Does The Trojan Horse Weigh?
*Lighter Than Air

How Do You Know?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Do You Know?
*Because Of The Cats

Why Should The Devil Have All The Good Music?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Why Should The Devil Have All The Good Music?
*Because, Because of a Woman

This Is Spinal Tap?*


----------



## Gr3iz

This Is Spinal Tap?
*It Ain't Hay

Lassie Come Home?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lassie Come Home?
*Challenge to Lassie

All Dogs Go to Heaven?*


----------



## Gr3iz

All Dogs Go to Heaven?
*I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell

Sex Lives Of The Potato Men?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Sex Lives Of The Potato Men?
*Virgin People

What to Do in Case of Fire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What to Do in Case of Fire?
*Breaking Glass

Hot Chick?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot Chick?
*I Don't Know How She Does It

Autumn Has Come?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Autumn Has Come?
*The First Beautiful Thing

Bad Teacher?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Bad Teacher?
*Could Be Worse!

Is That Nice?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is That Nice?
*Simply Terrific

No Time For Sergeants? 
*


----------



## cwwozniak

No Time For Sergeants? 
*They're a Weird Mob

In the Army Now?*


----------



## Gr3iz

In the Army Now?
*Dog Soldiers

When In Rome?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

When In Rome?
*A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum

Every Day Is a Holiday?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Every Day Is a Holiday?
*Groundhog Day

How About You...?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

How About You...?
*I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK

Why Am I Doing This? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Am I Doing This?
*Because You Deserve It

Is The Man Who Is Tall Happy?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Is The Man Who Is Tall Happy?
*The Happiest Millionaire

Two Goes Into Two, Once?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Two Goes Into Two, Once?
*It Takes Two

Cannibal Diner?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cannibal Diner?
*Top of the Food Chain

What's Cooking in Paris?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Cooking in Paris?
*A Pennyworth Of Potatoes

The Forgotten Army?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Forgotten Army?
*They Were Expendable

Promise Her Anything?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Promise Her Anything?
*To Get Her

I Killed My Lesbian Wife, Hung Her on a Meathook , and Now I Have a Three Picture Deal at Disney?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Killed My Lesbian Wife, Hung Her on a Meathook , and Now I Have a Three Picture Deal at Disney?
*Only in America

Exit Through the Gift Shop?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Exit Through the Gift Shop?
*Enter The Void

Who's That Knocking At My Door?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who's That Knocking At My Door?
*Travelling Salesman

Buying Sex?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Buying Sex?
*But Not For Me

Drunk In Public?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Drunk In Public?
*It Gets Better

So You Want to Give Up Smoking?*


----------



## Gr3iz

So You Want to Give Up Smoking?
*Cold Turkey*

*The House That Jack Built?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The House That Jack Built?
*The Money Pit

Someone Behind the Door?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Someone Behind the Door?
*The Phantom Goblin

Toys in the Attic?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Toys in the Attic?
*Someplace Else

Who Shot President Kennedy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Shot President Kennedy?
*Marley & Me

18-Year Old Virgin?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

18-Year Old Virgin?
*The Girl Next Door

How to Be Happy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Be Happy?
*A Bug and a Bag of Weed

The Hotel of Love Affairs?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hotel of Love Affairs?
*Blame It on the Bellboy

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed?
*The Maid

Got the Facts on Milk?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Got the Facts on Milk?
*99 Percent Sure

Something to Sing About ?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Something to Sing About ?
*School of Rock

Who's Your Caddy?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Who's Your Caddy?
*The Man in the White Suit

Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter?
*Definitely, Maybe

The Speed of Orange?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Speed of Orange?
*10 MPH

What's Wrong with the Women?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Wrong with the Women?
*If You Only Knew

Did You Hear About the Morgans?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Did You Hear About the Morgans?
*They Came from Within

Three Into Two Won't Go?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Three Into Two Won't Go?
*With Six You Get Eggroll

All the Pretty Horses?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

All the Pretty Horses?
*Aboard the Carousel

Ride with the Devil?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ride with the Devil?
*Through the Olive Trees

Summer Life on the Upper Thames?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Summer Life on the Upper Thames?
*It Might Get Loud

Can't Stop the Music?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't Stop the Music?
*Try a Dull Knife

Three Came Home?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Three Came Home?
*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Too Soon to Love?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Soon to Love?
*Walk All Over Me

Made of Honor?
*


----------



## cwwozniak

Made of Honor?
*A Perfect Man

Who Made the Potatoe Salad?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Made the Potatoe Salad?
*The Lonely Lady

Dead Man's Shoes
*


----------



## HOBOcs

Dead Man's Shoes*
Arsenic and Old Lace

North by Northwest*


----------



## Gr3iz

North by Northwest*
Wrong Turn at Tahoe*

*For a Good Time Call?*


----------



## HOBOcs

For a Good Time Call?
*GhostBusters

What happened to baby Jane?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What happened to baby Jane?
*It's Kind Of A Funny Story

The Notorious Landlady? *


----------



## HOBOcs

The Notorious Landlady?
*The Women Upstairs

Can you ever forgive me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can you ever forgive me?
*Don't Come Knocking

Are You Scared?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Are you Scared?
*Don't be afraid of the Dark

Dude, Where's my car?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dude, Where's my car?
*Lake Placid

Women In Trouble?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Women In Trouble?
*Thelma and Louise

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
*Ghosts of Girlfriends Past

A Quiet Little Marriage?*


----------



## HOBOcs

A Quiet Little Marriage?
The Sound of Music
*
Car 54, Where are you?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Car 54, Where are you?*
Monkey Kingdom

The Last Boyscout?*


----------



## RT

The Last Boyscout?
*A Quiet Place

A Series of Unfortunate Events?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Series of Unfortunate Events?
*The Truth About Love

Imagine You and Me?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Imagine You and Me?
*Going to America

Who's that Girl?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's that Girl?
*Me, Myself & Irene

Just Friends?*


----------



## RT

Just friends?
*Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid

Bonnie and Clyde?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bonnie and Clyde?
*The Last Ride

I Think I Love My Wife?*


----------



## RT

I think I Love my wife?
*Knowing

Bride of Frankenstein?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bride of Frankenstein?
*Carrie*

*Pretty Ugly People?*


----------



## CptCookie

_Pretty Ugly People?_
The Good, the Bad, & the Ugly.

*Young Frankenstein?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Young Frankenstein?
*It's Kind Of A Funny Story*

*What Just Happened?*


----------



## HOBOcs

_What Just Happened?_
*Honey, I shrunk the kids!

What women want?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What women want?*
Full Monty*

*Whose Life Is It Anyway?*


----------



## HOBOcs

_Whose Life Is It Anyway?_
*A bugs Life*

*What's Love Got to Do with It*


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Love Got to Do with It*
Dirty Mind

For A Good Time Call?*


----------



## RT

For a Good Time Call?
('xcuse me, couldn't help but think 867-5309, but anyway...  )
*Elektra*

*Mission Impossible?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mission Impossible?
*Our Family Wedding *

*Rachel Getting Married?*


----------



## RT

Rachel getting married?
*The Day the Earth Stood Still

War of the Worlds?*


----------



## Gr3iz

War of the Worlds?
*Shut Up and Shoot

One-Eyed Monster?*


----------



## RT

One Eyed Monster?
*Attack Of The The Eye Creatures*

Not a misprint, _per se_, see here "the the" MST3K screen shot 










lovable guy and robots tortured by bad movies...  

But back to the game...

*Fierce Creatures?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fierce Creatures?
*100 Girls

Sex and Breakfast?*


----------



## RT

Sex and breakfast?
*The Breakfast Club.
*
Otherwise, what's for dinner...
*Julie and Julia*


----------



## Gr3iz

Julie and Julia
*Broken Flowers*

*You're Only Young Once?*


----------



## RT

You're only young once?

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*


----------



## Gr3iz

And your question is ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Sorry, edit function now absent...my question would be:

*Escape Plan?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Escape Plan?* 
Duck You Sucker

A Good Year?*


----------



## RT

A good year?
*2001: A Space Odyssey*

*Dave?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dave?
*Citizen Kane

The Whole Ten Yards?*


----------



## RT

The whole ten yards?
*A Bridge Too Far

The Trouble with Harry?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Trouble with Harry?
*No Time for Sergeants

Are We Done Yet?*


----------



## RT

Are we done yet?
*No Way Out

The Men Who Stare at Goats?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Men Who Stare at Goats?
*The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen*

*Over Her Dead Body?*


----------



## RT

Over her dead body?
*Psycho

Tears of the Sun?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Tears of the Sun?
*Bikini Carwash

Death at a Funeral?*


----------



## RT

Death at a funeral?
any Arnold S body count flick would suffice, but I'll go with
*Kingsman: The Secret Service*
(body count at church, doncha know  )
*
The Year of Living Dangerously?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Year of Living Dangerously?
*Panic In The Year Zero

Are You Scared?*


----------



## RT

Are you scared?
*Braveheart

The Blair Witch Project?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blair Witch Project?
*The Hills Have Eyes

Running Scared?*


----------



## RT

Running scared?
*The Running Man

The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow?
*Bring It On

Can I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?*


----------



## RT

Can I do it 'til I need glasses?
*Phffft*
(real movie title with no vowels...huh...)

*That'll Be the Day?*


----------



## Gr3iz

That'll Be the Day?
*April Fool's Day

Who's Your Caddy?*


----------



## RT

Who's your caddy?
*Happy Gilmore

Tin Cup?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Tin Cup?
*White Irish Drinkers

8 Heads In A Duffel Bag?*


----------



## RT

8 "heads" in a duffel bag*?
Cheech and Chong's Next Movie

Wild in the Streets?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Wild in the Streets?*
Where The Buffalo Roam

Dirty Work?*


----------



## RT

Dirty Work?
*Men at Work

Event Horizon?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Event Horizon?*
The Wild Party*

*Hot Moves?*


----------



## RT

hot moves?
*Frozen

The Thing (from another world)
*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing (from another world)
*Paparazzi

Bedtime Stories?*


----------



## RT

Bedtime stories?
*Goosebumps

Safe House?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Safe House?
*The Haunted Mansion

What the Bleep Do We Know?*


----------



## RT

What the bleep do we know?
*You Don't Know Jack

Grumpy Old Men?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Grumpy Old Men?
*The Men Who Stare at Goats*

*Remember Me?*


----------



## RT

Remember me?
*Forget About It

Tomorrowland?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Forget About It -- I actually just watched that flick the other night! ;-)

Tomorrowland?
*Back to the Future

The Last Resort?*


----------



## RT

The Last Resort?
*The Shining

Ready Player One?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ready Player One?
*I Am Sam

Scent of a Woman?*


----------



## RT

Scent of a woman?
*Crimson Tide

Resident Evil?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Resident Evil?
*The God Who Wasn't There

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
*Johnny English

Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead*


----------



## Gr3iz

Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead?
*Undertaking Betty

Long Kiss Goodnight?*


----------



## RT

Long Kiss Goodnight?
*Opportunity Knocks

A League of Their Own?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A League of Their Own?
*Beer League

Can I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?*


----------



## RT

Can I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?
*Confessions of a Drama Queen

Better Off Dead?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Better Off Dead?
*Sleepless in Seattle

The Number 23?*


----------



## RT

The Number 23?
Try *1408

Cheaper by the Dozen?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheaper by the Dozen?

*One, Two, Many
The Hottest State?*


----------



## RT

The Hottest State?
*Arizona*

*Ice Age?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ice Age?
*The Big Chill

Breakfast on Pluto?*


----------



## RT

Breakfast on Pluto?
How 'bout *Breakfast at Tiffany's
*
or if ya want everything Martha Stewart perfect, could we break our fast with* The Stepford Wives?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Stepford Wives?
* Women In Trouble

A Dangerous Man?*


----------



## RT

A Dangerous Man?
*John Wick

Under The Autumn Moon?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Under The Autumn Moon?
*Season Of The Witch

Are You Scared?*


----------



## RT

Are You Scared?
*Scared Stiff*

*House on Haunted Hill?*


----------



## Gr3iz

House on Haunted Hill?*
Big Momma's House

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead?*


----------



## RT

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead?
*Hellraiser

Night at the Museum?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Night at the Museum?
*It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World

Scent of a Woman*


----------



## RT

(you've used that before, always a toughy, this time ill go with

Scent of a Woman?
*Steel Magnolias*

*The Sum Of All Fears?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry. I can't keep track, and, as they say, the memory is the second thing to go. I forget what was first ...

The Sum Of All Fears?
*12 Monkeys

A Chump at Oxford?*


----------



## RT

A Chump at Oxford?
*The Monkey's Uncle

Nothing to Lose?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nothing to Lose?
*Win Win

You're Only Young Once?*


----------



## RT

You're Only Young Once?
*You Only Live Twice

Live and Let Die?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Live and Let Die?
*Until Death

What About Bob?*


----------



## RT

What About Bob?
*Murdered at 17

Bird on a Wire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bird on a Wire?
*Hot Chick

Storm Warning?*


----------



## RT

Storm Warning?
*The Perfect Storm

Once Upon a Time in Mexico?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Once Upon a Time in Mexico?
*Last Holiday

Snakes on a Plane?*


----------



## RT

Snakes on a Plane ... you mean this Monday to Friday plane? 
*Under Siege

The Hand that Rocks the Cradle?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hand that Rocks the Cradle?
*Last Chance Harvey

Legally Blonde?*


----------



## RT

Legally Blonde?
*Pretty Woman

White Chicks?*


----------



## Gr3iz

White Chicks?
*Even Cowgirls Get the Blues

World's Greatest Dad?*


----------



## RT

World's Greatest Dad?
*The Lion King

The Man from Snowy River?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man from Snowy River?
*The Snow Walker

Sleepover?*


----------



## RT

Sleepover?
*A Nightmare on Elm Street

Gone With The Wind?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone With The Wind?
*Blown Away

The Ghost & Mr. Chicken?*


----------



## RT

The Ghost & Mr. Chicken?
*The Haunting in Connecticut

Back to the Future?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Back to the Future?
*Ghosts of Girlfriends Past

Dead Sexy?*


----------



## RT

Dead Sexy?
gotta be some zombie-like flick.. so re-using
*Resident Evil

Lost in Translation?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lost in Translation?
*Carnal Knowledge

I Married a Monster from Outer Space?*


----------



## RT

I Married a Monster from Outer Space?
*There's Something About Mary

Along Came Polly?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Along Came Polly?
*Runaway Bride

Behind the Red Door?*


----------



## RT

Behind the Red Door?
*I Still Know What You Did Last Summer*

*The Usual Suspects?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Usual Suspects?
*The Apple Dumpling Gang

How to Get Rid of the Others?*


----------



## RT

that made me laugh, both with your answer and question, nice 

How to Get Rid of the Others?
Start with *Kill Bill Volume 1

All Quiet on the Western Front?*


----------



## Gr3iz

All Quiet on the Western Front?
*Days of Thunder

The Hot Flashes?*


----------



## RT

The Hot Flashes?
*Backdraft

Cool Runnings?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool Runnings?
*Hot Rod Horror

When The Lights Went Out?*


----------



## RT

When The Lights Went Out?
*Pitch Black

It Happened One Night?*


----------



## Gr3iz

It Happened One Night?
*The Last Ride

Breast Men?*


----------



## RT

Breast Men? 
*Field of Dreams

The Hills Have Eyes?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills Have Eyes?
*Don't Look Now

Who's Harry Crumb?*


----------



## RT

Who's Harry Crumb?
*The Invisible Man*

*The Cabin in the Woods?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Cabin in the Woods?
*Animal House

How Do You Know?*


----------



## RT

How Do You Know?
'cuz* I Know What You Did Last Summer*

( also know what_ I_ did last summer, but that's for a another thread )

*Mystic Pizza?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mystic Pizza?
*When Do We Eat?

Santa Who?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Santa Who?
*The Real St. Nick!

How the Grinch stole Christmas?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How the Grinch stole Christmas?
*Blame It On Rio

The Second Chance?*


----------



## RT

The Second Chance?
*Opportunity Knocks

National Treasure?*


----------



## Gr3iz

National Treasure?
*Uncle Buck

Employee Of The Month?*


----------



## RT

Employee of the Month?
*D.A.R.Y.L.

Mindhunters?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mindhunters?
*Braindead

Me and You and Everyone We Know?*


----------



## RT

Me and You and Everyone We Know?
*Swept Away

The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow?
*Freaky Friday

The Wicker Man?*


----------



## RT

The Wicker Man?
*Scarecrow*
*(no relation  )*

*Final Destination?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Final Destination?
*Thirteenth Floor

Things To Do?*


----------



## RT

Things To Do? 
*The Bucket List

Driving Miss Daisy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Driving Miss Daisy?
*Riding in Cars with Boys

The Dead Pool?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Dead Pool?*
Swimming with sharks ?

Where the truth lies?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where the truth lies?
*Out West With The Hardys

We Bought A Zoo?*


----------



## RT

We Bought A Zoo?*
Animal House

Goosebumps?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Goosebumps?
*The Ghost & Mr. Chicken

The Mouse that Roared?* (Good flick, by the way!)


----------



## RT

The Mouse that Roared?*
Stuart Little*

*Need for Speed?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Need for Speed?
*Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill!

27 Dresses?*


----------



## RT

27 Dresses?*
The Devil Wears Prada

Fiddler on the Roof?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fiddler on the Roof?
*Does Humor Belong in Music?

Cocoanuts?*


----------



## RT

>>PAUSE<<


Gr3iz said:


> Does Humor Belong in Music?


Now Mark, that's not a movie title, _per se_, but a Zappa video...correct me if I'm wrong...there's all kinda titles out there...
s'alright, slack shall be cut... normally don't check on such details, but it sounded familiar,
sooo shall we
>>RESUME GAME<<

Cocoanuts?
*The Nut Job*

*Pineapple Express?*


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I was stretching it a bit ...

Pineapple Express?
*Still Smokin'

What Happens in Vegas?*


----------



## RT

What Happens in Vegas?
*Vegas Vacation

Who is Cletis Tout?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who is Cletis Tout?
*The Man From Planet X

What's Your Number?*


----------



## RT

What's Your Number?*
I Am Number Four

The Electric Horseman?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Electric Horseman?
*Lightning Jack

Unfaithfully Yours?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Unfaithfully Yours?
Four Weddings and a Funeral

Father of the Bride?


----------



## RT

Father of the Bride?
*I, Frankenstein

Now You See Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Now You See Me?
*Seeing Other People

Stuck On You?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Stuck On You?
*Just Like a Woman*

*Final Score?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Final Score?
*A Million to One

Nothing in Common?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nothing in Common?
*The Space Between Us

Rough Night?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Rough Night?
*A Night at the Opera

First Knight?*


----------



## cwwozniak

First Knight?
*Second Choice

Get Hard?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Get Hard?*
Failure to Launch

Can I Do It 'Till I Need Glasses?*


----------



## RT

Can I Do It 'Till I Need Glasses?
*Yes You Can

The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow?*
Friday

Cheaper By the Dozen?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cheaper By the Dozen? *
Cupcakes https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1924396/?ref_=ttls_li_tt

U Want Me 2 Kill Him? 

*


----------



## Gr3iz

U Want Me 2 Kill Him? 
*Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill!

Fast Girl?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Fast Girl?
The Lady in the Car with the Glasses and a Gun!

*It Came from Outer Space?*


----------



## Gr3iz

It Came from Outer Space?
*One-Eyed Monster

What's Up Tiger Lily?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Up Tiger Lily?
*Staying Alive*

*What Planet Are You From?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Planet Are You From?*
Ghosts of Mars

He's Just Not That Into You?*


----------



## RT

He's Just Not That Into You?*
Love Stinks

The Wedding Singer?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Wedding Singer?
*The Uninvited

The Men Who Stare at Goats?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Men Who Stare at Goats?
*All the President's Men
*
*In the Loop?*

Hi, Mark!
*
*


----------



## RT

In the Loop?*
In Like Flint*

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?
*
Hiya Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?
*The Reluctant Astronaut

Heavenly Creatures?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Heavenly Creatures?
 *A Little Bit of Heaven*

*What to Expect When You're Expecting?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What to Expect When You're Expecting?
*Rosemary's Baby

Diary of a Wimpy Kid?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Diary of a Wimpy Kid?
*The President's Book of Secrets*

*How to Talk to Girls at Parties? *


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Talk to Girls at Parties?
*Gone In 60 Seconds

The Cable Guy?*


----------



## RT

The Cable Guy?
*My Best Friend*

*The Patriot?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Patriot?
*Yankee Doodle Dandy

The Wrong Arm of the Law?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wrong Arm of the Law?*
Mall Cop

The Proposal?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Proposal?
*Nothing Left to Fear

You Can't Take it With You?*


----------



## RT

You Can't Take it With You?
*The Taking of Pelham 123

Inside Man?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Inside Man?
*Paul Blart - Mall Cop

How to Rob a Bank?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Rob a Bank?
*Wait Until Dark

The Oldest Profession?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Oldest Profession?
*The Happy Hooker

Surfer Dude?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Surfer Dude?
*Definitely, Maybe
*
* How to Lose Friends & Alienate People**?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Lose Friends & Alienate People?
*Married Life

Dan in Real Life?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dan in Real Life?
*American Gangster

 Meet the Robinsons?
*


----------



## RT

Meet the Robinsons?*
Aliens

Return to Green Acres?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Return to Green Acres?
* City Life*

*Nudity Required?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nudity Required?
*Naked Lunch

Blazing Saddles?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Blazing Saddles?
*Hot Panties*

*How to Be a Latin Lover?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Be a Latin Lover?*
The Fine Art Of Love

Seven Below?*


----------



## RT

Seven Below?
*Ice Age

Fahrenheit 451?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Fahrenheit 451?
*The Hottest Bid

Who Shall Live and Who Shall Die?
*
Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

Who Shall Live and Who Shall Die?
Not sure, but I think
*John Dies At The End

Romeo and Juliet? 
*
Always good to see ya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Romeo and Juliet?
* Two on a Guillotine 

Never Been Kissed?
*
Good to see you too, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Never Been Kissed?
*I Am Virgin

That Exploding Girl?*


----------



## cwwozniak

That Exploding Girl?
*She Played with Fire

What Keeps You Alive?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Keeps You Alive?
*Eating Raoul

Homegrown?*


----------



## RT

Homegrown?
*Soylent Green

Logan's Run?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Logan's Run?
*Through the Fog

Keep the Change?

*


----------



## RT

Keep the Change?
*It Could Happen to You*

*The Debt?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Debt?
*1,000 Dollars a Minute

Where to Invade Next?
*
Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Where to Invade Next?
*Sweet Home Alabama

Life as a House?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Life as a House?*
Bigger

The Fate of the Furious?*

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Fate of the Furious?
*Take This Job And Shove It!

Step Brothers?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Step Brothers?
*Bloodbrothers

Breakfast at Tiffany's?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Breakfast at Tiffany's?
*Canadian Bacon

School For Scoundrels?*


----------



## cwwozniak

School For Scoundrels?
*Liars & Cheats*

*Man's Favorite Sport?
*
My body and my cat are telling me it's bedtime. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Man's Favorite Sport?
*Road Trip: Beer Pong

The Boat That Rocked?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Boat That Rocked?*
Titanic

What Happened to Monday?
*


----------



## JustJudy

What happened to Monday?
*Lost Time

It's a Wonderful Life?*


----------



## cwwozniak

It's a Wonderful Life?
*If You Only Knew

How to Get Over a Breakup?
*
Hi, Judy!


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Get Over a Breakup?
*10 Rules for Sleeping Around

Mystery Date?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Mystery Date?
*While she was out*

*He said, She said?*


----------



## cwwozniak

He said, She said?
*They Shall Not Grow Old

Isn't It Romantic?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Isn't It Romantic?
*Just Like a Woman

Playing For Keeps?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Playing For Keeps
*Hardball

Things to do in Denver when you're Dead?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Things to do in Denver when you're Dead?*
The Haunting of Molly Hartley

I'm Losing You?
*
Hi, Jim!*
*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm Losing You?
*Then She Found Me

Little Darlings?*


----------



## RT

Little Darlings?*
Mean Girls

The Parent Trap?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Parent Trap?
*The Ring

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?*


----------



## RT

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?*
Me, Myself and Irene

Rebel Without a Cause?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Rebel Without a Cause?
*Harvey

Who framed Roger Rabbit?
*
Evening All - Chuck, RT, Mark!


----------



## RT

Who framed Roger Rabbit?
Oh, you know, it was that guy...ummm...
*The Wrong Man*
*
To Catch a Thief?
*
Howdy Jim


----------



## cwwozniak

To Catch a Thief?*
The Money Pit

My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done? *

Hi all!*


*


----------



## Gr3iz

My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done? 
*I Married a Monster from Outer Space

Tarzan Finds a Son?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Tarzan Finds a Son?
*Where the Boys Are

What's Your Number?
*


Gr3iz said:


> My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done?
> I Married a Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Your Number?
*Lucky Number Slevin

Little Children?
*
You set 'em up, I'll knock 'em down! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Little Children?
*Angels & Demons

How to Be Single?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Be Single?
*Grumpy Old Men

Man of the Year?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Man of the Year?
*He's Such a Girl

Never Goin' Back?*


----------



## RT

Never Goin' Back?
*Eastward Ho!

Lost in Las Vegas?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lost in Las Vegas?
*Then She Found Me

Zombie Strippers?*


----------



## RT

Zombie Strippers?*
Dance of the Dead

Return From Witch Mountain?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Return From Witch Mountain?*
With Open Arms

Leaving Home?
*


----------



## RT

Leaving Home?
*Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore

My Fair Lady?*


----------



## cwwozniak

My Fair Lady?
*Paid in Full*

*Do You Take Visa?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Take Visa?
*You Can't Take it With You

Drop Dead Fred?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Drop Dead Fred?*
Too Much Sex

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?*


----------



## Gr3iz

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?
*Shut Up and Shoot

If I Didn't Care?*


----------



## HOBOcs

*If I Didn't Care*
*I'd Rather Be in Philadelphia*

*I'll be there?*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be there?
*Are We There Yet?

Over Her Dead Body?*


----------



## RT

Over Her Dead Body?*
The Seventh Veil

What Lies Beneath?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Lies Beneath?
*Underdog

End of the Road?*


----------



## cwwozniak

End of the Road?*
Going Back

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?
*The Meaning Of Life

A Lot Like Love?*


----------



## RT

A Lot Like Love?*
Crazy, Stupid, Love.

Once Upon a Time in the West?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Once Upon a Time in the West?
*We Bought A Zoo

Green Fingers?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Green Fingers?
*The Color of Money

Lonely Are the Brave?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lonely Are the Brave?
*The Ghost & Mr. Chicken

School For Seduction?*


----------



## cwwozniak

School For Seduction?
*Vice Academy

Snow White: A Tale of Terror?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Snow White: A Tale of Terror?
*Are You Scared?

The Last Ride?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Ride?
*Until September

Is Paris Burning?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is Paris Burning?
*Just Add Water

Braindead?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Braindead?
*The Female Brain

Hungry for Change?
*
Had to make sure Dotty and Cookiegal weren't players, or I would catch high holy heck for that entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

Hungry for Change?
*Me and You and Everyone We Know

Into the Blue?*


----------



## RT

Into the Blue?
*The Wild Blue Yonder*

*Mars Attacks! ... ?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars Attacks! ... ?
*Santa Claus Conquers the Martians

Two Weeks' Notice?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Two Weeks' Notice?
*More Than Enough

Traveling Light?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Traveling Light?
*Out of the Dark

Mother, Jugs And Speed?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mother, Jugs And Speed?
*Man, Chicks Are Just Different*
*
This Is England?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

This Is England?
*If It's Tuesday, This Must be Belgium

The Grapes of Wrath?*


----------



## RT

The Grapes of Wrath?
*Bottle Shock

Plan 9 from Outer Space?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Plan 9 from Outer Space?
*Dirty Deeds

A Life Less Ordinary?*


----------



## RT

A Life Less Ordinary?
*The Incredible Shrinking Man

I'll Never Forget What's'isname?*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll Never Forget What's'isname?
*What About Bob?

The Mouse on the Moon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Mouse on the Moon?
*Never Goin' Back

Everybody's Fine?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Everybody's Fine?
*As Good as it Gets

Good Luck Chuck?*


----------



## RT

Good Luck Chuck?
*Bon Voyage

Viva Las Vegas?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Viva Las Vegas?*
What Happens in Vegas

Walk All Over Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Walk All Over Me?
*A Walk to Remember

Play Hooky? 

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Play Hooky? 
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off

The Magic Christian?*


----------



## RT

The Magic Christian?
*The Miracle Maker

Knowing?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Knowing?
*The Curiosity of Chance

Running With Scissors?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Running With Scissors?
*Slightly Dangerous

A Mother's Greatest Fear?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Mother's Greatest Fear? _=====> A lot of good choices here! <======_
*Paradise Lost - The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills
--or--
Rosemary's Baby

The Pleasure of Being Robbed?*


----------



## RT

The Pleasure of Being Robbed?
(Having been robbed (2x), there's no pleasure other than the thought that - )
*I'm Gonna Git You Sucka!*

*To Kill A Thief?*


----------



## Gr3iz

To Kill A Thief?
*Picnic at Hanging Rock

Children of Men?*


----------



## RT

Children of Men?
*Spawn

The Girl Next Door?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Girl Next Door? 
*Girl With A Pearl Earring

Chemical Wedding?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Chemical Wedding?
*Another Kind of Wedding *


*They'll Love Me When I'm Dead?*


----------



## Gr3iz

They'll Love Me When I'm Dead?
*Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid

How To Lose Friends & Alienate People?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How To Lose Friends & Alienate People?
*The Golden Shower

Moving Violations?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Moving Violations?
*Lust in the Dust

Breakfast on Pluto?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Breakfast on Pluto?
*Cancel My Reservation

Lunch at Midnight?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lunch at Midnight?
*Please Don't Eat the Daisies

He was a Quiet Man?*


----------



## cwwozniak

He was a Quiet Man?*
Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close

They Look Like People?*


----------



## Gr3iz

They Look Like People?
*American Buffalo

The Four-Faced Liar?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Four-Faced Liar?
*The American President

Why Do Fools Fall in Love?*
*
*


----------



## RT

Why Do Fools Fall in Love?*
Earth Girls Are Easy

The Seven Year Itch?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Seven Year Itch?
*Sooner or Later

Save the Last Dance?

Hiya, Randy!

*


----------



## RT

Save the Last Dance?
*Flashdance

Footloose?
*
Hiya , Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

Footloose?
*They Shoot Horses Don't They?

Black Robe?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Black Robe?
*Red Riding Hood

Did Baby Shoot Her Sugardaddy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did Baby Shoot Her Sugardaddy?
*A Shot in the Dark

Frankie & Johnny are Married?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Frankie & Johnny are Married?
*In Name Only*
*
Dead Dudes in the House?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead Dudes in the House?
*Only Lovers Left Alive

Bro's Before Ho's?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Bro's Before Ho's?
*Without Mercy*

*How to Send Your Kids Off to College?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Send Your Kids Off to College?
*In Good Company

After The Sunset?*


----------



## RT

After The Sunset?
*Darkness Falls

Morning Glory?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Morning Glory?*
Tequila Sunrise

The Magical Legend of the Leprechaun?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Magical Legend of the Leprechaun?
*White Irish Drinkers
*
*Like a Country Song?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Like a Country Song?
*Song Of The South

Chemical Wedding?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Chemical Wedding?
*The Bride Wore Boots*

*Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady?*


----------



## RT

Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady?
*No*

*Where In The World is Carmen Sandiego?*

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

Where In The World is Carmen Sandiego?
*She's Back on Broadway*

*When You Comin' Back, Red Ryder? *


----------



## Gr3iz

When You Comin' Back, Red Ryder?
*When Animals Dream

Down in the Valley?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Down in the Valley?
*Until September

How to Steal a Million?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Steal a Million?
*Catch Me if You Can

No Time for Sergeants?*


----------



## cwwozniak

No Time for Sergeants?*
You're in the Army Now

 Running on Empty?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Running on Empty?
*Half-Baked

Needful Things?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Needful Things?
*You can't take it with you.

Its a wonderful life?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Its a wonderful life?
*A Life Less Ordinary

Whose Life Is It Anyway?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Whose Life Is It Anyway?
*A Bug's Life*

*Who Gets the Dog?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Gets the Dog?
*The Notorious Landlady

Terror At Orgy Castle?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Terror At Orgy Castle?
*Scared Stiff

 Finding North?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Finding North?
*Any Which Way You Can

Still Waiting?*


----------



## RT

Still Waiting?
*Time Will Tell

Behind Enemy Lines?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Behind Enemy Lines?
*Welcome To New York

Pleasure or Pain?*


----------



## RT

Pleasure or Pain?*
Night in Paris *would offer your choice 
*
The Stepford Wives?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Stepford Wives?
*Women In Trouble

Breaking Wind?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Breaking Wind?
*Louder Than a Bomb

Can You Keep a Secret?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can You Keep a Secret?*
Definitely Maybe

Strange Wilderness?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Strange Wilderness?
*Stranger Than Fiction

 Very Long Engagement?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Very Long Engagement?
*Just Married

The Last Ride?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Ride?
*Go Ask Alice

Take Out?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Out?*
You Can't Take it With You

Bikini Spring Break?*

We need a movie titled Bikini String Break! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Bikini Spring Break?
South Beach
*
Live and Let Die?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Live and Let Die?
*The Only Way*

*How to Make an American Quilt?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Make an American Quilt
*The Stepford Wives

Baby's Day Out?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Baby's Day Out?
* He Stayed for Breakfast*
*
What Planet Are You From?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Planet Are You From?
*Abbott & Costello Go to Mars

How to Frame a Figg?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Frame a Figg?
*Tell a Lie and Praise the Devil*

*Do You Wanna Know a Secret?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Wanna Know a Secret?*
Do the Right Thing

How Do You Know?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Do You Know?
*Mom Told Me*

*How to Make Love to a Woman? *


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Make Love to a Woman? 
*The Fine Art Of Love

The Virginity Hit?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Virginity Hit?
*Just Like a Woman

 Same Time, Next Year?

*


----------



## RT

Same Time, Next Year?
*Why Not?

Escape Plan?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape Plan?
*Through the Back Door

Does This Mean We're Married?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Does This Mean We're Married?
*Heaven Help Us

A Private Function?*


----------



## HOBOcs

A Private Function?
*The Party?

Pretty in Pink?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty in Pink?
*Even Cowgirls Get the Blues

Let's Get Tough?*


----------



## RT

Let's Get Tough?
*Bring It On

The Remains of the Day? *


----------



## HOBOcs

The Remains of the Day? 
Left over Ladies

No Way Out?


----------



## Gr3iz

No Way Out?
*Why Did I Get Married, Too?

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted?*


----------



## RT

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted?
*Die Another Day

You Only Live Twice?*


----------



## cwwozniak

You Only Live Twice?
*Once Is Not Enough*

* Why Change Your Wife?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Change Your Wife?
*Because I Said So

One Fine Day?*


----------



## cwwozniak

One Fine Day?
 
*Could Be Worse!*


*My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done?*


----------



## Gr3iz

My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done?
*I Married a Monster from Outer Space

Single White Female?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Single white female?
*White Fang*

*The Spy who came in from the cold?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Spy who came in from the cold?
*Get Smart

The Hottie and the Nottie?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hottie and the Nottie? 
*One Law for Both*

*Who Is Harry Kellerman and Why Is He Saying Those Terrible Things About Me? 

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Is Harry Kellerman and Why Is He Saying Those Terrible Things About Me?
*The Jerk

Saving Private Ryan?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Saving Private Ryan?
*At Least I Didn't Kill Him*


*The Best Man for the Job?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Best Man for the Job?
*100 Girls

The Four-Faced Liar?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Four-Faced Liar?
*Four Brothers

Fishing with John?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fishing with John?
*The Boat That Rocked

The Last Resort?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Resort?
*The Inn of the Sixth Happiness*

*Foul Play? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Foul Play? 
*Poultrygeist: Night Of The Chicken Dead

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?
*Only Human*

*A Good Man Is Hard to Find?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Good Man Is Hard to Find?
*The Thing with Two Heads

Halfway House?*


----------



## RT

Halfway House?*
The Money Pit

The Lawnmower Man?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lawnmower Man?
*The Mechanic

Black Snake Moan?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Black Snake Moan?
*Hiss and Yell

A howling in the woods?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A howling in the woods?
*Big Bad Wolf

The Last Samurai?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Samurai?
*The Erotic Samurai*

* Last Man Standing?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Last Man Standing?
*The Wicker Man

Out of Time?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Out of Time?
*A Minute to Pray, a Second to Die

 Leave It on the Floor?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Leave It on the Floor?*
Little Fish

Just Friends?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Just Friends?
*Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack

Urban Cowboy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Urban Cowboy?
*Beer For My Horses

Play Misty For Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

* Play Misty For Me?*
*Tune in Tomorrow... *

*When Did I Get Old?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

When Did I Get Old?
*You're Only Young Once

Best Friends?*


----------



## RT

Best Friends?
*Thelma & Louise*

*Catch Me If You Can?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Catch Me If You Can?
*Great Locomotive Chase

Meatballs?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Meat balls?
*Dinner at the Ritz*

Who Would You Take to a Deserted Island?


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Would You Take to a Deserted Island?
*100 Girls

Group Sex?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Group Sex?
*The Only Way

 Do You See Colors When You Close Your Eyes? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You See Colors When You Close Your Eyes?
*Love And Other Drugs

Everything Must Go?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Everything Must Go?
 
*Gone, But Not Forgotten*

*Give a Girl a Break? 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Give a Girl a Break?
*Breaking Wind

Like Father Like Son?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Like Father Like Son?
*The Greeks Had a Word for Them*

* Looking for Mr. Goodbar?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking for Mr. Goodbar?
*Then She Found Me

The Curiosity of Chance?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Curiosity of Chance?
*Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs

Fast Food?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fast Food?
*Poultrygeist: Night Of The Chicken Dead

Lost In Translation?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lost In Translation?
*I Don't Understand You Anymore*

* No Place to Hide?
*


----------



## HOBOcs

No Place to Hide?*
I See You

I See a Dark Stranger? *


----------



## RT

I See a Dark Stranger? *
Doctor Strange

High Anxiety?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

High Anxiety? 
*Flashbacks Of A Fool

The Pink Conspiracy?*


----------



## RT

The Pink Conspiracy?*
Red Dawn

The Paper Chase?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Paper Chase?*
Catch Me If You Can

For Whom the Bell Tolls?*
*
*


----------



## Gr3iz

For Whom the Bell Tolls?
*Uncle Buck

Happy Endings?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*
*
Happy Endings?
*The Best of Times*

* Where We Go from Here?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where We Go from Here?
*Anywhere But Home

The Parent Trap?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Parent Trap?
*Getting Even with Dad*

*Find Love? 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Find Love?*
Lost In Translation

Dirty Work?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*Dirty Work?
I Clean Up Your Grave

 Do You Believe? 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Believe?
*It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World

The Reluctant Astronaut?*


----------



## RT

The Reluctant Astronaut?
*The Martian

Hidden Figures?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Hidden Figures?
*Hiding in Plain Sight*

* If You Give a Dance, You Gotta Pay the Band?
*
Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

If You Give a Dance, You Gotta Pay the Band?**
The Blues Brothers*

(**ok, that's stretch, but my band once got charged $110.48 for *free* beer  **)*

*What Lies Beneath?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Lies Beneath?
*Ace in the Hole

Say Anything?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Say Anything?
 *Do Not Reply*

* What Lies Ahead? 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Lies Ahead? *
The Haunted Mansion

Keeping Mum?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Keeping Mum?
* Silent But Deadly*

* Nowhere to Run?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nowhere to Run?*
This is the End

The Carpenter's Miracle?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Carpenter's Miracle?
* The House Built Upon Sand*

* The Longest Yard?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Longest Yard?
*Right at your Door

Ring Around the Rose?*


----------



## DoggosTacos

*Ashes

Back to the Future?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Back to the Future?
*A Promise of Time Travel*

*Have You Seen My Goat?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have You Seen My Goat?
*Right at your Door

Behind the Red Door?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Behind the Red Door?

*A Prize of Gold*

*You Can't Kill Stephen King?*


----------



## Gr3iz

You Can't Kill Stephen King?
*Up In Smoke

Butcher House?*


----------



## RT

Butcher House?
*The Last House on the Left

The Cabin in the Woods?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cabin in the Woods?
*Welcome Home*

*Hiding Victoria?*


----------



## RT

Hiding Victoria?
*What Lies Beneath

Driving Miss Daisy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Driving Miss Daisy?

*Driven Underground*

*Going the Distance?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going the Distance?
*The Whole Ten Yards

Southern Comfort?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Southern Comfort?
*Mint Julep

Northern Comfort?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Northern Comfort?
*Welcome to Mooseport

Escape from the Planet of the Apes?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape from the Planet of the Apes?
*Not Without Us

Getting Wasted?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Getting Wasted?
*Growing Pot

Friends With Kids?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*Friends With Kids?*

*The Parent Trap*

*What Makes a Family?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Makes a Family?
*Casual Sex

A Bag Of Hammers?*


----------



## HOBOcs

A Bag Of Hammers?
For the want of a Nail

*The man who knew too much?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The man who knew too much?*
My Girlfriend's Boyfriend

Dinner With Schmucks?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dinner With Schmucks?
* Best Served Cold

Only for One Night?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Only for One Night?
*Not With My Wife

Fantastic Voyage?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Fantastic Voyage?*

I Sailed to Tahiti with an All Girl Crew*
(added a whole new meaning to "Shiver me timbers!")*

 Afraid to Talk?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Afraid to Talk?
*Silent Movie

Baby's Day Out?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*Baby's Day Out?*

*Don't Go in the House*

*Did I Scare You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did I Scare You?*
The Naked Witch

Even Dwarfs Started Small?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Even Dwarfs Started Small?*
Little Rascals

Gone, But Not Forgotten?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone, But Not Forgotten?
*A Dog's Breakfast

The Three Amigos?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Three Amigos
*Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack *

*Monster In-Law?*
_
Hey Mark_


----------



## RT

Monster In-Law?*
Resident Evil

Up in Smoke?
*
Hiya Jim, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Up in Smoke?
*The Day the Earth Caught Fire

The Ghost Writer?*

Hey Jim! Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Ghost Writer?
*The Secret of My Success

When Did You Last See Your Father?*


----------



## Gr3iz

When Did You Last See Your Father?
*When The Lights Went Out

At Any Price?*


----------



## cwwozniak

At Any Price?
*Cheaper by the Dozen

The Happiest Place on Earth?
*
Hi Mark! How's the back of the head doing?


----------



## Gr3iz

The Happiest Place on Earth?
*Best Little Whorehouse in Rochdale

The Wedding Weekend?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*The Wedding Weekend?*

*I Married a Savage*

*Honeymoon with Mom?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Honeymoon with Mom?
*Risky Business

Play Misty For Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Play Misty For Me?
*Playing by Heart

Forgetting the Girl?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Forgetting the Girl?
*A Few Good Men

Her Minor Thing?*


----------



## cwwozniak

*Her Minor Thing?https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102558/?ref_=adv_li_tt
Nothing But Trouble*

*Where Are the Children?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Are the Children?
*20,000 Leagues Under the Sea

Loose Cannons?*


----------



## RT

Loose Cannons?
*The Dream Team

Ten Little Indians?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ten Little Indians?
*Even Cowgirls Get the Blues

The Invention of Lying?*


----------



## RT

The Invention of Lying?*
I Didn't Do It

An Inconvenient Truth?*


----------



## Gr3iz

An Inconvenient Truth?
*The Truth About Cats And Dogs

Love And Other Drugs?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Love And Other Drugs?
*What's Love got to do with it?

Where do we go from here?*


----------



## RT

Where do we go from here?*
Journey to the Center of the Earth

Night at the Museum?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Night at the Museum?
*Blind Dating

Let's Go to Prison?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Lets Go to Prison?
*Welcome to hard times*

*The Prisoner of Zenda?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Prisoner of Zenda?
*Miss Congeniality

Lord of the Flies?*


----------



## RT

Lord of the Flies?*
Super Fly

The Lion King?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lion King?
*The Lion in Winter

Grandma's Boy?*


----------



## RT

Grandma's Boy?*
The Boy*

*The Last Boy Scout?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last Boy Scout?
*Huck Finn

A Somewhat Gentle Man?*


----------



## RT

A Somewhat Gentle Man?*
Forrest Gump

Crocodile Dundee?

*


----------



## Gr3iz

Crocodile Dundee?
*Big Daddy

The Age of the Earth?*


----------



## RT

The Age of the Earth? 
*One Million Years B.C.

The NeverEnding Story?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The NeverEnding Story? 
*Life as a House

American Psycho?*


----------



## RT

American Psycho?
*The Killer Inside Me

We Need to Talk about Kevin?*


----------



## Gr3iz

We Need to Talk about Kevin? 
*He Knew He Was Right

Who's Harry Crumb?*


----------



## RT

Who's Harry Crumb?
*The Man Who Never Was

The Face Behind the Mask?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Face Behind the Mask?
*The American President

Finding Hope?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Finding Hope? 
*Anywhere But Here

The Whip and the Body?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Whip and the Body?
*Make Me an Offer

What Happened to Monday?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Happened to Monday?
*A Good Day To Die Hard

The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes?

*It Had to Happen

How to Be a Player?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Be a Player? 
*It's Kind Of A Funny Story

Scarecrows?*


----------



## RT

Scarecrows?
>>>[[ damn you! I'm flattered 
soo...I guess it's my forced turn... so be patient while I think without a brain... under pressure...]]<<<

_>ahem< _here goes, we can't all be straw dogs ya know..

Scarecrows?
*We Are Family

I Am Legend? *


----------



## Gr3iz

I Am Legend? 
*Freddy Frogface

Best Man Down?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Best Man Down?
*Heaven Only Knows

Everybody Wins?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Everybody Wins? 
*A Kiss and a Promise

Just Like a Woman?*


----------



## RT

Just Like a Woman?
*Damsels in Distress

A League of Their Own*


----------



## Gr3iz

A League of Their Own?
*The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen

Blond Ambition?*


----------



## RT

Blond Ambition?
*Legally Blond

The Big Gamble?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Big Gamble?
*A Shot in the Dark

Going Under?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going Under? 
*Because I Said So

The Other Guys?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Other Guys?
*They Came Together

We Don't Live Here Anymore?*


----------



## Gr3iz

We Don't Live Here Anymore? 
*We Bought A Zoo

Whose Life Is It Anyway?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Whose Life Is It Anyway?
*The Odd Life of Timothy Green

Anything to Declare? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Anything to Declare? 
*John Tucker Must Die

No Time for Sergeants?*


----------



## cwwozniak

No Time for Sergeants?
*Because They're Young

Leave It on the Floor?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Leave It on the Floor? 
*The Dog Problem

The Notorious Landlady?*


----------



## RT

The Notorious Landlady?
*Queen of the Damned

What Keeps You Alive?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What Keeps You Alive?
*The Air I Breathe

How to Beat the High Cost of Living?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Beat the High Cost of Living? 
*Stealing Las Vegas

Escape From Planet Earth?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape From Planet Earth?
*I'll Take You There

Don't Bet on Women?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Bet on Women? 
*Nothing to Lose

The Mad Butcher?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Mad Butcher?
*He's Out There

Isn't She Great?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Isn't She Great? 
*She's the Man

Death at a Funeral?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Death at a Funeral?
*It Happened One Night

Guess What Happened to Count Dracula?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Guess What Happened to Count Dracula?
* In Search Of A Midnight Kiss

In Her Shoes?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In Her Shoes? 
*If the Shoe Fits Wear It

The Creature Walks Among Us? *


----------



## Gr3iz

The Creature Walks Among Us? 
*Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close

Breaking Wind?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Breaking Wind?
*A Mighty Wind

Who'll Stop the Rain? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Who'll Stop the Rain? 
*The Man Called Flintstone

A Lonely Place To Die?*


----------



## cwwozniak

A Lonely Place To Die?
*Something Better Somewhere Else

Burying the Ex?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Burying the Ex? 
*I Know What You Did Last Summer

Just Add Water?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Add Water?
*Some Like It Hot

Learning to Drive?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Learning to Drive? 
*How to Irritate People

You Got Mail?*


----------



## RT

You Got Mail?
*Spam

Can You Keep a Secret?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can You Keep a Secret? 
*The Man Who Knew Too Much

Fertile Ground?*


----------



## RT

Fertile Ground? 
*How Green Was My Valley*
_(well that would have been a good movie question, itself...)_

*Batman Forever?*

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

Batman Forever?
*Until Death

Lookin' to Get Out?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lookin' to Get Out? 
*Stuck in Love

Drinking Buddies?*


----------



## RT

Drinking Buddies?
*¡The Three Amigos!

This Changes Everything?*


----------



## Gr3iz

This Changes Everything? 
*Ace in the Hole

The Moment After?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Moment After?
*They All Laughed

Isn't She Great?*


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Isn't She Great?
*The Grand Lady

Something Strange?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Something Strange? 
*Odd Thomas

Best Man Down?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Best Man Down?
*The Dark Knight Rises

Save the Last Dance?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Save the Last Dance? 
*Last Tango in Paris

The Sorcerer's Apprentice?*


----------



## RT

The Sorcerer's Apprentice? 
*Doctor Strange

Fried Green Tomatoes?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fried Green Tomatoes? 
*What's Eating Gilbert Grape

Where Eagles Dare?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where Eagles Dare?
*In the Shadow of the Moon

Hiding Out?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hiding Out?
*The Lady in the Water

Just Married?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Married?
*11 Minutes Ago

Where Were You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Were You? 
*Up In Smoke

Planet of the Apes?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Planet of the Apes?
*Monkeys, Go Home!

Send No Flowers?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Send No Flowers? 
*Please Don't Eat the Daisies

Dead Moon Rising?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Moon Rising?
*Higher and Higher

There's No Business Like Show Business?*


----------



## Gr3iz

There's No Business Like Show Business? 
*Risky Business

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?
*From Dusk Till Dawn

See You Soon?*


----------



## Gr3iz

See You Soon? 
*Catch Me if You Can

Fast Girl?*


----------



## RT

Fast Girl? 
*Wonder Woman

Tomb Raider?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Tomb Raider? 
*The Usual Suspects

Yours, Mine & Ours?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Yours, Mine & Ours?
*Belong to Us

Don't Drink the Water?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Drink the Water? 
*Beer For My Horses

I Wake Up Screaming?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Wake Up Screaming?
*Some Days Are Better than Others

Tell Them I'm Sorry?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Tell Them I'm Sorry? 
*Lost In Translation

Employee Of The Month?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Employee Of The Month?
*Paul Blart: Mall Cop

Too Busy to Work?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Busy to Work? 
*The Nut Job

They Shoot Horses Don't They?*


----------



## RT

They Shoot Horses Don't They?
*Never on Tuesday

Overdrawn at the Memory Bank?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Overdrawn at the Memory Bank? 
*Nothing to Lose

Are You Scared?*


----------



## RT

Are You Scared?
*From Dusk til Dawn

Braveheart? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Braveheart? 
*The Ghost & Mr. Chicken

Rent-A-Kid?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Rent-A-Kid?
*Cheaper By the Dozen

Going Overboard?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going Overboard? 
*Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels

Blazing Saddles?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Blazing Saddles?
*Some Like it Hot

Spending Nights with Joan?*

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Spending Nights with Joan?
*Six Days, Seven Nights

New in Town?*

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

New in Town?
*Maybe... Maybe Not

Mr Bean's Holiday?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr Bean's Holiday?
*Weekend at Bernie's

What's Your Number?*


----------



## RT

What's Your Number? 
*I Am Number Four

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood?
*They All Laughed

The Greeks Had a Word for Them?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Greeks Had a Word for Them? 
*18-Year Old Virgin

Marley & Me?*


----------



## RT

Marley & Me?
*Two Friends

City Slickers?*


----------



## Gr3iz

City Slickers? 
*Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid

Lust in the Dust?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lust in the Dust?
*Sheer Passion

Have You Seen Enough?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have You Seen Enough?
*Can I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?

Let's Go to Prison?*


----------



## RT

Let's Go to Prison? 
nah, instead *Let's Be Cops

Misconduct?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Misconduct?
*Circumstances Unknown

Find Me Guilty?*


----------



## RT

Find Me Guilty?
*Ordeal by Innocence

Remember the Titans?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Remember the Titans?
*They're Out of the Business

Strange Weather?*


----------



## RT

Strange Weather?
*Sharknado

The Weatherman?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Weatherman? 
*The Snow Walker

Seeing Other People?*


----------



## RT

Seeing Other People?
*As If I Am Not There

The Sixth Sense?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Sixth Sense? 
*As Good as it Gets

Nice Dreams?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nice Dreams?
*Nightmares

What the Deaf Man Heard?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What the Deaf Man Heard? 
*From A Whisper To A Scream

The Pink Conspiracy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Pink Conspiracy?
*A Simple Plan*

*Followed?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Followed? 
*Where Eagles Dare

They Live?*


----------



## cwwozniak

They Live?
*You Only Live Once

What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice? 
*Rumor Has It

Adventures of Brer Rabbit?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Adventures of Brer Rabbit?
*Easter Bunny Assassin

Going in Style?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going in Style? 
*Mr. Bean's Holiday

Monkey Warfare?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Monkey Warfare?
*Flying Monkeys*

*Play It As It Lays?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Play It As It Lays?
*Anywhere But Here

They?*


----------



## cwwozniak

They?
*People Like Us

What Death Leaves Behind?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Death Leaves Behind? 
*The Hot Flashes

For the Love of a Dog?*


----------



## cwwozniak

For the Love of a Dog?
*French Kiss

How to Grow a Tiger Lily?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Grow a Tiger Lily? 
*Under The Rainbow

Full Frontal?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Full Frontal?
*I'm Not Ashamed

In Too Deep?*


----------



## Gr3iz

In Too Deep? 
*Beneath The Darkness

Perfect Sense?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Perfect Sense?
*Only in My Dreams

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying? 
*Down & Dirty

In the Army Now?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Army Now?
*Until September

Where Does It Hurt?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Does It Hurt? 
*Inside Out

Boobs in the Woods?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Boobs in the Woods?
*Gentlemen Prefer Nature Girls

Many Rivers to Cross? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Many Rivers to Cross?
*Without a Paddle - Nature's Calling

Hotel for Dogs?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Hotel for Dogs?
*Must Love Dogs

Cats Don't Dance? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Cats Don't Dance? 
*The Truth About Cats And Dogs

Animals United?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Animals United?
*Zoo in Budapest

Finishing the Game?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The First Time?
*Finishing the Game

10 Rules for Sleeping Around?*


----------



## cwwozniak

10 Rules for Sleeping Around?
*Rules Don't Apply

Sleeping with Other People?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sleeping with Other People? 
*How To Lose Friends & Alienate People

Donkey Punch?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Donkey Punch?
*Make Mine a Double

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed? 
*My Girlfriend's Boyfriend

The Ugly Truth?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Ugly Truth?
*She's No Lady

Do You Take This Man?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Take This Man? 
*I Could Never Be Your Woman

The Cook?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cook?
*He's Out There

Who You Think I Am?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who You Think I Am? 
*My Girlfriend's Boyfriend

You Again?*


----------



## RT

You Again? 
*The Postman Always Rings Twice

I'm Thinking of Ending Things?*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm Thinking of Ending Things? 
*Happy Endings

The Thing with Two Heads?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Thing with Two Heads?
*My Girlfriend's Boyfriend

Let Her Out? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Let Her Out? 
*Gone In 60 Seconds

Running Scared?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Running Scared?
*Never Back Down

Take Shelter?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Shelter? 
*Here Comes The Boom

It Started In Naples?*


----------



## cwwozniak

It Started In Naples?
*The Italian Job

First Kid?*


----------



## Gr3iz

First Kid? 
*It's a Boy/Girl Thing

Dances With Wolves?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dances With Wolves?
*Until Morning

Waiting for the Light?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Waiting for the Light? 
*Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark

Indecent Proposal?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Indecent Proposal?
*Make Me an Offer

Who Wants Me Dead?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Wants Me Dead? 
*Me and You and Everyone We Know

Halfway House?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Halfway House?
*The House That Jack Built

You're in the Army Now?*


----------



## Gr3iz

You're in the Army Now?
*A Good Day To Die Hard

The Whip and the Body?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Whip and the Body?
*I Like It Like That

When Were You Born?*


----------



## Gr3iz

When Were You Born? 
*The Day After Tomorrow

City of Angels?*


----------



## cwwozniak

City of Angels?
*Angels with Dirty Faces

Halloween at Aunt Ethel's?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Halloween at Aunt Ethel's? 
*Still Waiting

The Air I Breathe?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Air I Breathe?
*Toxic

The Greatest Game Ever Played?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Greatest Game Ever Played? 
*Dating Games People Play

Miss March?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Miss March?
*Gone But Not Forgotten

See You in the Morning?*


----------



## Gr3iz

See You in the Morning? 
*Take Me Home Tonight

This Must Be The Place?*


----------



## cwwozniak

This Must Be The Place?
*Middle of Nowhere

Just Getting Started?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Just Getting Started? 
*Life Begins For Andy Hardy

The First Beautiful Thing?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The First Beautiful Thing?
*It Started with Eve

Never Goin' Back?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Never Goin' Back? 
*Back to the Future

The Lost World?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Lost World?
*What Alice Found

How to Talk to Girls at Parties?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Talk to Girls at Parties? 
*Eyes Wide Shut

Office Space?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Office Space?
*The Thirteenth Floor

Room for Rent?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Room for Rent? 
*Basement

Hit and Run?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Hit and Run?
*Death by Potato

What's Cooking?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Cooking? 
*Free Birds

Taking Woodstock?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Taking Woodstock?
*You Can't Take It with You

Leaving Barstow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Leaving Barstow? 
*Heading Nowhere Fast

Batteries Not Included?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Batteries Not Included?
*Four Dead Batteries

Going Shopping?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going Shopping? 
*Gone Baby Gone

The Hottest State?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hottest State?
*Mississippi Burning

Who's Driving Doug?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Driving Doug? 
*Herbie Rides Again

Simple Plan?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Simple Plan?
*Just Go with It

Let Him Have It?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Let Him Have It? 
*Long Kiss Goodnight

Just Like Heaven?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Like Heaven?
*There's No Place Like Home

Her Best Move?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Her Best Move? 
*The Italian Job

Just Cause?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Cause?
*That Darn Cat!

Going All the Way?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going All the Way? 
*Going The Distance

How Do You Know?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Do You Know?
*The Devil Told Me What to Do

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her? 
*The Age of the Earth

The Mouse that Roared?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Mouse that Roared?
*Cat Run

The Loudest Sound?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Loudest Sound? 
*Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close

Casual Sex?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Casual Sex?
*I've Never Been Happier

Survive the Night?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Survive the Night? 
*Night of the Living Dead

The Hills Have Eyes?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hills Have Eyes?
*They Never Saw Us Coming

No Strings Attached?*


----------



## Gr3iz

No Strings Attached?
*Attack of the Puppet People

We Are What We Are?*


----------



## cwwozniak

We Are What We Are?
*We're No Angels

The Good Things Devils Do?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Good Things Devils Do? 
*The Devil Wore Prada

The Last Waltz?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Waltz?
*Dead Men Can't Dance

Final Destination?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Final Destination? 
*Abbott & Costello Go to Mars

Garden State?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Garden State?
*Oklahoma!

The Hottest State?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hottest State? 
*Mosquito State

Strange Brew?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Strange Brew?
*Chlorox, Ammonium and Coffee

Whatcha Want?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Whatcha Want? 
*Sex and Breakfast

I Think I Love My Wife?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Think I Love My Wife?
*Tonight for Sure

Does the Band Eat?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Does the Band Eat?
*Rumor Has It

In the Line of Fire?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Line of Fire?
*Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close

What Lies Above?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Lies Above? 
*Aliens

The God Who Wasn't There?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The God Who Wasn't There?
*They Live Inside Us

Why Be Good?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Be Good? 
*Because I Said So

The Truth About Cats And Dogs?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Truth About Cats And Dogs?
*Pets United

Time for You to Come Home for Christmas?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Time for You to Come Home for Christmas? 
*Maybe I'll Come Home In The Spring

How Do You Know?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How Do You Know?
*Mom Told Me

Suppose They Gave a War and Nobody Came?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Suppose They Gave a War and Nobody Came? 
*Just Like Heaven

Lust in the Dust?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lust in the Dust?
*Dirty Love

They Gave Him a Gun?*


----------



## Gr3iz

They Gave Him a Gun? 
*The Shakiest Gun in the West

Cannonball Run?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cannonball Run?
*Rolling

How to Eat Fried Worms?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Eat Fried Worms? 
*Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill!

Secret Window?*


----------



## RT

Secret Window? 
*Now You See Me

The 5th Element?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The 5th Element? 
*Carnal Knowledge

In the Mouth of Madness?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Mouth of Madness?
*Finding Nemo

Many Rivers to Cross?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Many Rivers to Cross? 
*Away We Go

The Silence of the Lambs?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Silence of the Lambs?
*Silent Night, Deadly Night

Going Places?*

Time for me to put away the washed dishes, set up coffee, and go to bed. G'night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Going Places?
*West of Brooklyn

The Boat That Rocked?*

By that time I had already walked the dog and was crawling into bed myself ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

The Boat That Rocked?
*Titanic

What Breaks the Ice?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Breaks the Ice? 
*Dog Days of Summer

Surfer Dude?*


----------



## RT

Surfer Dude?
*Surf Nazis Must Die

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum? 
*It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World

Employee Of The Month?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Employee Of The Month?
*She's Working Her Way Through College

Taking the Fall?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Taking the Fall? 
*Best Man Down

Playing For Keeps?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Playing For Keeps?
*Winner Take All

Staying Together?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Staying Together? 
*Stuck On You

Jumper?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Jumper?
*White Men Can't Jump

Traveling Light?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Traveling Light? 
*Whistling in the Dark

Accused at 17?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Accused at 17?
*The Age of Innocence

Too Young to Know?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Young to Know? 
*That Old Feeling

Far and Away?*


----------



## RT

Far and Away? 
*A Place Nearby

Ghost in the Shell?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ghost in the Shell? 
*What Lies Beneath

Where The Buffalo Roam?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Where The Buffalo Roam?
*Anywhere But Here

No Longer Alone?*


----------



## HOBOcs

No Longer Alone?
*Cheaper by the dozen

Three Amigos?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Three Amigos? 
*Sometimes They Come Back for More

Boobs in the Woods?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Boobs in the Woods?
*Fishing Naked

What Love Will Make You Do?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Love Will Make You Do? 
*Love, Wedding, Marriage

Mysterious Skin?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mysterious Skin?
*Sebastian's Unholy Flesh

The Closer to the Bone the Sweeter the Meat?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Closer to the Bone the Sweeter the Meat? 
*Digging Up the Marrow

How to Lose a Man in 10 Days?*


----------



## RT

How to Lose a Man in 10 Days? 
*Leave Him to Heaven

What Planet Are You From?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Planet Are You From? 
*Planet Terror

I Want Your Girl?*


----------



## RT

I Want Your Girl?
*This Girl Is Mine

Earth Girls are Easy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Earth Girls are Easy? 
*Hot Chick

Sharp as Marbles?*


----------



## RT

Sharp as Marbles? 
*Dumb and Dumber,
Too

Never A Dull Moment?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Never A Dull Moment? 
*I Married a Monster from Outer Space

Once Upon a Time in the West?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Upon a Time in the West?
*They Died with Their Boots On

Who Is Killing the Cheerleaders?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Is Killing the Cheerleaders? 
*The 40-Year Old Virgin

Cookie's Fortune*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cookie's Fortune
*You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger

Do You Like My Basement?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Like My Basement? 
*Just Like Heaven

Son-In-Law?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Son-In-Law?
*Father of the Bride

Where Did You Get That Girl?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Did You Get That Girl? 
*Prozac Nation

In the Army Now?*


----------



## HOBOcs

In the Army now.
*(Abbott and Costello) In the Foreign Legion

Lost in Alaska?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lost in Alaska? 
*Then She Found Me

Zombie Strippers?*


----------



## RT

Zombie Strippers? 
*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

Apocalypse Now?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Apocalypse Now? 
*Are We Done Yet?

Over Her Dead Body?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Over Her Dead Body?
*The Only Way

Do You Speak American?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Speak American? 
*Blue Streak

Nothing in Common?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nothing in Common?
*As Long As We Both Shall Live

Why Not Stay for Breakfast?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Not Stay for Breakfast? 
*Sex and Breakfast

You Kill Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

You Kill Me?
*Who Else to Blame?

Who Else to Blame?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Else to Blame? 
*Christine

Sweet Home Alabama?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Sweet Home Alabama?
*To Live and Die in L.A.

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her?*


----------



## Gr3iz

L. A. being lower Alabama? ;-)

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her? 
*She's Out of My League

Remember Me?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Remember Me?
*Lost Boys

The Last Emperor?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last Emperor? 
*The King Is Dead

In Her Shoes?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In Her Shoes?
*Perfect Fit

What Hides Beneath?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Hides Beneath? 
*Batman Under the Red Hood

The Incredible Mr. Limpet?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Incredible Mr. Limpet?
*He's Way More Famous Than You

How to Deter a Robber?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Deter a Robber? 
*Support Your Local Sheriff

Meet the Parents?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Meet the Parents?
*At the End of the Day

Walking the Dog?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Walking the Dog? 
*Scoop

Dumb & Dumber?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dumb & Dumber?
*One Law for Both

Can't Get No Worse?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't Get No Worse? 
*If I Didn't Care

Pretty Ugly People?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Pretty Ugly People?
*The four horsemen of the apocalypse

The Private Eye?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Private Eye? 
*Mystery Data

Carbon Copy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Carbon Copy?
*Better Than Real

Love at First Bite?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Love at First Bite?
*She Hate Me

Cursed?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cursed?
*Lucinda's Spell

You Did What?*


----------



## Gr3iz

You Did What? 
*I Married a Monster from Outer Space

Single White Female?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Single White Female?
*Sabrina

It came from Outer Space?*


----------



## Gr3iz

It came from Outer Space? 
*The Wraith

Dirty Deeds?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Dirty Deeds?
*Crimes of Passion

Before I Go to Sleep?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Before I Go to Sleep? 
*Lust in the Dust

Grandma's Boy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Grandma's Boy?
*He's Got Issues

Take Two?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Two? 
*Sometimes They Come Back for More

The Nude Bomb?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Nude Bomb?
*The Explosive Generation

Man of the House?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Man of the House? 
*House On Bare Mountain

What's Your Number?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Your Number?
*I Am Number Four

Did You Kiss Anyone?*


----------



## RT

Did You Kiss Anyone?
*I Kissed a Vampire

Don't Tell A Soul?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Tell A Soul? 
Don’t Tell Mom the Babysitter’s Dead

How Do You Know?


----------



## cwwozniak

How Do You Know?
*Mom Told Me

Do You Know Where Your Man Is?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Know Where Your Man Is? 
*Alice's Restaurant

Are You Scared?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Are You Scared? 
*Never Rarely Sometimes Always

What are you so afraid of?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What are you so afraid of? 
*Weird Science

Half-Baked?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Half-Baked?
*Burnt and Buried

Hiding Out?*


----------



## HOBOcs

*Hiding Out?* 
Under The Bed

*O Brother, where art thou?*


----------



## Gr3iz

O Brother, where art thou? 
*20,000 Leagues Under the Sea

Perfect Combination?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Perfect Combination?
*Pickles and Chocolate Cake

Better Safe than Sorry?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Better Safe than Sorry? 
*Horse Feathers

Caveman?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Caveman?
*The Stoned Age

High Society?*


----------



## Gr3iz

High Society? 
*Just Like Heaven

The Truth About Love?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Truth About Love?
*This Is Not What I Expected

So What is Love?*


----------



## Gr3iz

So What is Love? 
*Double Jeopardy

Rumor Has It?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Rumor Has It?
*They Were Expendable

Have You Ever Been on a Trip?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have You Ever Been on a Trip? 
*The Reluctant Astronaut

Last Holiday?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Last Holiday?
*Gone with the Wind.

A Brief Vacation?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Brief Vacation? 
*20,000 Leagues Under the Sea

99 Women?*


----------



## RT

99 Women? 
*Brigham Young

One Woman or Two?*


----------



## Gr3iz

One Woman or Two? 
*One, Two, Many

Sick Nurses?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Sick Nurses?
*Some Days Are Better Than Others

How to Save a Marriage and Ruin Your Life?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Save a Marriage and Ruin Your Life? 
*The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover

Just Add Water?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Just add water
*Titantic

Three men in a Boat?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Three men in a Boat? 
*Adventures of the Deep

History of the World?*


----------



## cwwozniak

History of the World?
*The Rich Are Always with Us

Take Care of My Little Girl?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Care of My Little Girl? 
*Down & Dirty

The Dark Hours?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Dark Hours?
*From Dusk Till Dawn

Just Looking?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Just Looking? 
*Don't Look Now

Two Mules For Sister Sara?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Two Mules For Sister Sara?
*Give Her a Ring

Dangerous When Wet?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dangerous When Wet? 
*The Squid & The Whale

How to Irritate People?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Irritate People?
*Never Get Outta the Boat

She Has a Name?*


----------



## Gr3iz

She Has a Name? 
*A Fish Called Wanda

Lost In Translation?*


----------



## RT

Lost In Translation?
*The Ten Commandments

Catch Me If You Can?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch Me If You Can?
*Caught in the Fog

Who Gets the Dog?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Gets the Dog? 
*Lucky Number Slevin

Dead Poet's Society?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Poet's Society?
*They're Out of the Business

Who's Minding the Store?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Minding the Store? 
*The Three Stooges

Office Space?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Office Space?
*Anywhere But Here

What Money Can't Buy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Money Can't Buy? 
*Naked Lunch

Breakin' All The Rules?*


----------



## RT

Breakin' All The Rules?
*Rules Don't Apply

Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel? 
*Why Did I Get Married, Too?

Hit and Run?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Hit and Run?
*Caught on Tape

Did I Scare You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did I Scare You? 
*All Babes Want to Kill Me

Out of Time?*


----------



## RT

Out of Time?
*Don't Panic

Whoever Slew Auntie Roo?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Whoever Slew Auntie Roo? 
*Our Idiot Brother

The First Beautiful Thing?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The First Beautiful Thing?
*A Lovely Sunrise

Starting Over?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Starting Over? 
*Life Begins For Andy Hardy

The First Beautiful Thing?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The First Beautiful Thing?
*Birth of a Baby

When Is Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

When Is Tomorrow? 
*After The Sunset

Support Your Local Gunfighter?*


----------



## RT

Support Your Local Gunfighter?
*Support Your Local Sheriff

Bad Boys?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bad Boys? 
*Kiss the Girls

Rolling Giants?*


----------



## RT

Rolling Giants? 
*Giants Do Fall:
(the Story of David)

The Incredible Shrinking Man?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Incredible Shrinking Man? 
*I Could Never Be Your Woman

Funny Games?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Funny Games?
*She Played with Fire

Stay Until Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Stay Until Tomorrow? 
*Good Morning Viet Nam

Halfway House?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Halfway House?
*Go West, Young Man

Giving Becky a Chance?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Giving Becky a Chance? 
*Just Cause

The Thing About My Folks?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Thing About My Folks?
*They never saw us coming

Back to the Future?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Back to the Future? 
*When The Lights Went Out

A Single Shot?*


----------



## cwwozniak

A Single Shot?
*It Takes Two* (Unless it's the Johnson & Johnson one)

*Digging to China?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Digging to China? 
Rabbit Hole

The King Is Dead?


----------



## RT

The King Is Dead? 
*I'm So Sorry to Hear About Henry

Last Seen Alive?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Last Seen Alive? 
*Don't Look Now

Two Mules For Sister Sara?*


----------



## RT

Two Mules For Sister Sara? 
*Donkey Love

What Dreams May Come?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Dreams May Come? 
*The Nightmare Before Christmas

The Jerk?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Jerk?
*He's Still There

Where Have All the People Gone?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Have All the People Gone? 
*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid?
*I Do, They Don't

Who Did I Marry?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Did I Marry? 
*The 40-Year Old Virgin

Four Rooms?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Four Rooms?
*5 to 7

Hot to Trot?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot to Trot? 
*Running Hot

Modern Problems?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Modern Problems?
*Computer Hackers

What Happens Next?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Happens Next? 
*The Last Day Of Frankie The Fly

Hello I Must Be Going?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Hello I Must Be Going?
*Take the Money and Run

After the Fox?*


----------



## Gr3iz

After the Fox? 
*Along Came A Spider

Just Add Water?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Add Water?
*The Secret Ingredient

Dating Amber?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dating Amber? 
*As Good as it Gets

Once Upon a Time in the West?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Upon a Time in the West?
*Cattle Stampede

Who Shot the Sheriff?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Shot the Sheriff?
*A Few Good Men

Rest Stop?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Rest Stop?
*Non-Stop

Three on a Couch?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Three on a Couch? 
*Me, Myself & Irene

Flypaper?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Flypaper?
*Swat the Fly

How Could You Do This to Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Could You Do This to Me? 
*Let's Do It Again

Car Wash?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Car Wash?
*Shut Up and Do It!*
(Sorry, my morning got off to a bad start today. )
*
Falling in Love Again?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Falling in Love Again? 
*All The Boys Love Mandy Lane

Don't Look Now?*

Hopefully things are going better now, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't Look Now?
*Better Late Than Never

Where Have All the People Gone?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Have All the People Gone? 
*20,000 Leagues Under The Sea

Season Of The Witch?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Season Of The Witch?
*After Autumn

My Mom's a Werewolf?*


----------



## Gr3iz

My Mom's a Werewolf? 
*Monsters, Marriage and Murder in Manchvegas

Away We Go?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Away We Go?
*Wait Until Dark

Why Girls Leave Home?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Girls Leave Home? 
*Here Come the Co-eds

The House that Screamed?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The House that Screamed?
*The Last House on Dead End Street

Let Me Make You a Martyr?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Let Me Make You a Martyr? 
*Drop Dead Fred

Safety Not Guaranteed?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Safety Not Guaranteed
*Back to the Future

Happiest Season?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Happiest Season? 
*Dog Days of Summer

Comfort & Joy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Comfort & Joy?
*Misery

We Don't Live Here Anymore?*


----------



## Gr3iz

We Don't Live Here Anymore? 
*Are We There Yet?

The Upside of Anger?*


----------



## RT

The Upside of Anger?
*Anger Management

Hellboy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hellboy? 
*Death of a Superhero

Playing For Keeps?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Playing For Keeps?
*The Only Game in Town

Do You Take This Man?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Take This Man? 
*I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

While You Were Sleeping?*


----------



## cwwozniak

While You Were Sleeping?
*Dream Lover

Too Many Women?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Many Women? 
*The Little Shop Of Horror

The People That Time Forgot?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The People That Time Forgot?
*Found Wandering Lost

Digging Up Graves?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Digging Up Graves? 
*The Burrowers

What About Bob?*


----------



## cwwozniak

What About Bob?
*He Was a Quiet Man

Learning to Drive?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Learning to Drive? 
*Herbie Rides Again

Nothing in Common?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nothing in Common?
*We Were Soldiers

Giving Becky a Chance?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Giving Becky a Chance? 
*Odds & Evens

Alice's Restaurant?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Alice's Restaurant?
*Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore

Late for Dinner?*


----------



## RT

Late for Dinner? 
*I Was Kidnapped by Lesbian Pirates from Outer Space *
_*>phew!<*_

*The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard?
*A Guy Named Joe

Has Anybody Seen My Gal?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Has Anybody Seen My Gal? 
*Behind the Red Door

Right at your Door?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Right at your Door?
*The Postman Always Rings Twice

The Fastest Guitar Alive?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Fastest Guitar Alive? 
*Wah-Wah

Thirteen?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Thirteen?
*Jailbait

Understand Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Understand Me? 
*Look Who's Talking

The Wicker Man?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wicker Man?
*Hay Foot, Straw Foot

Caught Up?*


----------



## RT

Caught Up? 
*The Web We Weave

Arachnophobia?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Arachnophobia?
*Frightened to Death

Many Ways to Sin?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Many Ways to Sin? 
*Carnal Knowledge

Scent of a Woman?*


----------



## RT

Scent of a Woman?
*The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear

Mr Deeds Goes To Town?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr Deeds Goes To Town? 
*Elizabethtown

Cannonball Run?*


----------



## RT

Cannonball Run? 
*Loose Cannons

Silent Hill?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Silent Hill? 
*Virgin Territory

Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close?*


----------



## RT

Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close?
*Armageddon

Snow White and the Three Stooges?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Snow White and the Three Stooges? 
*It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World

The General's Daughter?*


----------



## RT

The General's Daughter?
*Married to the Mob

Fantastic Voyage?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Fantastic Voyage?
*Trip with the Teacher

Take Me to the River?*


----------



## RT

Take Me to the River?
*Don't Let Me Drown

Swimming with Sharks?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Swimming with Sharks? 
*A Fish Called Wanda

Where The Buffalo Roam?*


----------



## RT

Where The Buffalo Roam?
*A Place in the Sun

The World's End?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The World's End? 
*The Stoned Age

Lost In Translation?*


----------



## RT

Lost In Translation?
*The Mumbo Jumbo

Plan 9 From Outer Space?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Plan 9 From Outer Space? 
*Backup Plan

Remember Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Remember Me?
*You're Not You

Have You Ever Seen Fireflies?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have You Ever Seen Fireflies? 
*Once Upon A Time In Mexico

Camp Kill Yourself?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Camp Kill Yourself?
*Let Him Go

Going Down in LA-LA Land?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Going Down in LA-LA Land? 
*My Awkward Sexual Adventure

Across The Hall?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Across The Hall?
*Finding Jesus

Giving Becky a Chance?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Giving Becky a Chance? 
*Dirty Girl

Price Check?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Price Check?
*1,000 Dollars a Minute

How to Beat the High Cost of Living?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Beat the High Cost of Living? 
*How to Rob a Bank

The Cry of the Owl?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Cry of the Owl?
*Horton hears a who!

Birds Do It? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Birds Do It? 
*Can I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?

Running Scared?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Running Scared?
*Nothing Left to Fear

Have You Seen Enough?*


----------



## RT

Have You Seen Enough?
*Enough Said

Two Mules for Sister Sara?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Two Mules for Sister Sara? 
*Cheaper By the Dozen

Don't Come Knocking?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't Come Knocking?
*I Ring Doorbells

Who's That Knocking at My Door?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's That Knocking at My Door? 
*Crazy Ex-Girlfriend

Sharp as Marbles?*


----------



## RT

Sharp as Marbles?
*Dumb and Dumber

Don't Breathe?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Breathe? 
*Primal Fear

Guarding Tess?*


----------



## RT

Guarding Tess?
*Labor of Love

What Lies Beneath?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Lies Beneath? 
*You, Me and Dupree

Are You Scared?*


----------



## RT

Are You Scared?
*From Dusk til Dawn

Your Name?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Your Name? 
*My Name is Bruce

Broken Flowers?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Broken Flowers?
*Pushing Daisies

Different Flowers? *


----------



## Gr3iz

Different Flowers? 
*Homegrown

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?*


----------



## RT

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?
*Fly Away Home

The Terror?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Terror? 
*The Thing with Two Heads

Where Eagles Dare?*


----------



## RT

Where Eagles Dare?
*Up, Up and Away

Field of Dreams?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Field of Dreams? 
*Nightmare Alley

Guarding Tess?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Guarding Tess?
*She's Gotta Have It

Can She Bake a Cherry Pie?*


----------



## RT

Can She Bake a Cherry Pie?
there's* A Bun in the Oven*

*Hamburger Hill?*

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Hill? 
*Hunger

Hangover?*


----------



## RT

Hangover?
*What's That Sound On My Head?

Questions?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Questions? 
*Lost In Translation

Play Misty For Me?*


----------



## RT

Play Misty For Me?
*I'll Do It Tonight

Blood On The Moon?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Blood On The Moon? 
*Space Jam

The Breed?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Breed?
*Afghan Hound

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?
*She's Having a Baby

No Country for Old Men? *


----------



## cwwozniak

No Country for Old Men?
*Deep Space

How Come Nobody's on Our Side?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Come Nobody's on Our Side?
All Against All

Leprechaun?


----------



## RT

Leprechaun? 
_*N*_atural Born Pranksters

*The House on Haunted Hill?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The House on Haunted Hill?
*The House That Jack Built

Enemy Mine? *


----------



## cwwozniak

Enemy Mine?
*Yours, Mine and Ours

Best Defense?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Best Defense?
*Run Hide Fight

West Side Story? *


----------



## RT

West Side Story?
*East Side Story

The Tingler?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Tingler?
Dr. No

Blood Red Sky


----------



## cwwozniak

Blood Red Sky?
*Fire in the Sky

Will There Really Be a Morning?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Will There Really Be a Morning?
*The Day After Tomorrow

The Good Wife? *


----------



## RT

The Good Wife? 
*Her Name Is Carla

The Girl On The Train?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Girl On The Train?
*The Station Agent

Who's Your Caddy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Your Caddy? 
*A Fish Called Wanda

I Wake Up Screaming?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Wake Up Screaming?
*Bad Dreams

How to Go Out on a Date in Queens?*

Hi, Mark!


----------



## RT

How to Go Out on a Date in Queens?
*Call 911

The Little Shop of Horrors?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Little Shop of Horrors? 
*Return of the Killer Tomatoes

In the Army Now?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Army Now?
*A.W.O.L.

The Color of Time?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Color of Time? 
*A Clockwork Orange

The Truth About Love?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Truth About Love?
*Love Stinks

What If He Wins?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What If He Wins? 
*End of the Road

I Want Candy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Want Candy?
*First We Take Brooklyn

Who's That Knocking at My Door?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's That Knocking at My Door? 
*Frankenstein

Son of Kong?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Son of Kong?
*He's Not Your Son

Whose Daughter Is She?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Whose Daughter Is She? 
*Illegally Yours

The Oh in Ohio?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Oh in Ohio?
*You Gotta Start Somewhere

Are We Lost Forever?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Are We Lost Forever?
*Lost And Delirious

The Brass Teapot?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Brass Teapot?
*Strange Brew

Bumping Off Burt?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bumping Off Burt? 
*How To Lose Friends & Alienate People

The Day The Earth Stood Still?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day The Earth Stood Still?
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World?*


----------



## RT

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World? 
*My Best Friend Is a Vampire

The Old Man and the Sea?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Old Man and the Sea? 
*The Life Aquatic

House of Wax?*


----------



## cwwozniak

House of Wax?
*Quick, Before It Melts

Vehicle for Revenge?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Vehicle for Revenge? 
*Chariots of Fire

The Big Bounce?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Big Bounce?
*Higher and Higher

Is This Seat Taken?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is This Seat Taken? 
*The God Who Wasn't There

The Incredible Shrinking Man?*


----------



## RT

The Incredible Shrinking Man?
*The Shrink Next Door

The Horror of It All?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Horror of It All? 
*Disaster Movie

The Pink Conspiracy?*


----------



## RT

The Pink Conspiracy? 
*The Pink Panther Strikes Again

The Suicide Squad?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Suicide Squad? 
*Mystery Men

Just Visiting?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Visiting?
*Moving

Where's the Money?*


----------



## RT

Where's the Money?
S*omewhere In France

Room With A View?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Room With A View?
*All I See Is You

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her? 
*She's Out of My League

A Face in the Crowd?*


----------



## RT

A Face in the Crowd?
*Another Brick in the Wall

The Day the Earth Stood Still?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day the Earth Stood Still?
*The Longest Day

How to Make the Cruelest Month?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Make the Cruelest Month? 
*Just Add Water

My Life in Ruins?*


----------



## RT

My Life in Ruins?
*One Day We'll Talk About Today

The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow? 
*The Last Day Of Frankie The Fly

Hello I Must Be Going?*


----------



## RT

Hello I Must Be Going?
*Hello-Goodbye

The World's End?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The World's End? 
*The Day the Earth Caught Fire

I Am Virgin?*


----------



## cwwozniak

I Am Virgin?
*In Dreams

Moose on the Loose?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Moose on the Loose? 
*In the Line of Fire

Imagine You and Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Imagine You and Me?
*The Odd Couple: Together Again

Finishing the Game?*


----------



## RT

Finishing the Game?
*Ender's Game

Ready Player One?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Ready Player One?
*Ready, Willing and Able

Ready to Rumble?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ready to Rumble? 
*Ready Or Not

Think Like A Man?*


----------



## RT

Think Like A Man?
*The Man Who Knew Too Much

I, Robot?*


----------



## Gr3iz

I, Robot? 
*Catch Me if You Can

Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill?
*Once Is Not Enough

The Weight of Water?*


----------



## RT

*The Weight of Water?* 
8.34 lbs per gallon

Oh, crap that was an instinctive natural response from my lab days, part of a formula I used every day.

*The Shape of Water

Contagion?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Contagion?
*Gas

The Game Plan?*


----------



## RT

The Game Plan? 
*Go West Young Man

Reaching For the Moon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Reaching For the Moon?
*The Dark Side of the Moon

Run All Night?*


----------



## RT

Run All Night?
*Out of Breath

Along Came A Spider?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Along Came A Spider? 
*Close Encounters of the Third Kind

The Squid & The Whale?*


----------



## RT

The Squid & The Whale? 
*Friends with Benefits

Mars Attacks! - ?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars Attacks! - ? 
*Abbott & Costello Go to Mars

How to Frame a Figg?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Frame a Figg?
*Nailed Down

Picking Up the Pieces?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Picking Up the Pieces? 
*Blame It On Rio

The Pelican Brief?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Pelican Brief?
*Much Ado About Nothing

The Back-up Plan?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Back-up Plan? 
*Duck You Sucker

Forever Young?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Forever Young?
*The Fountain of Youth

The Oldest Story Ever Told?*


----------



## RT

The Oldest Story Ever Told? 
*History of the World: Part I

Instructions Not Included?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Instructions Not Included? 
*How To Stop Being A Loser

It Started In Naples?*


----------



## RT

It Started In Naples?
*Outbreak

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?*


----------



## Gr3iz

They Shoot Horses, Don't They? 
*Beer For My Horses

The House Bunny?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The House Bunny?
*She's in Portland

Trained to Kill?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Trained to Kill? 
*Dirty Work

The Beach?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Beach?
*On the Waterfront

On Vacation?*


----------



## Gr3iz

On Vacation? 
*A Perfect Getaway

Edge of Darkness?*


----------



## RT

*Edge of Darkness?*
supposed to have been in *2012*
~or~
*The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow? 
*The Day the Earth Caught Fire

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea?*


----------



## cwwozniak

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea?
*A Deeper Love

Looking for Clarissa?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking for Clarissa? 
*Finding Nemo

Little Children?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Little Children?
*The Dwarves of Demrel

In Love with an Older Woman?*


----------



## Gr3iz

In Love with an Older Woman? 
*Over Her Dead Body

Are We Done Yet?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Are We Done Yet?
*Waiting for Guffman

Are They Still Shooting?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Are They Still Shooting? 
*Dead Silence

Cold Mountain?*


----------



## RT

Cold Mountain?
*Everest

The Call of the Wild?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Call of the Wild? 
*A Guy Thing

Sleepaway Camp?*


----------



## RT

Sleepaway Camp?
*Camp Nowhere

Lake Placid?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lake Placid?
*Piranha 2 - The Spawning

Monkey Warfare?*


----------



## RT

Monkey Warfare?
*War for the Planet of the Apes

Godzilla vs Kong?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Godzilla vs Kong? 
*Live Free or Die

Little Children?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Little Children?
*Grown Men on Tricycles

The Music Never Stopped?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Music Never Stopped? 
*As Good as it Gets

Storm of the Century?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Storm of the Century?
*A Mighty Wind

Why Would I Lie?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Would I Lie? 
*Nothing to Lose

My Cousin Vinnie?*


----------



## RT

My Cousin Vinnie?
*Don't Worry, He Won't Get Far on Foot

The World's End?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The World's End? 
*The Last Waltz

Lightning Jack?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lightning Jack?
*The French Connection

Where's Poppa?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where's Poppa? 
*Funny Farm

Sherry Baby?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Sherry Baby?
*Make Mine a Double

Don't Go Near the Water?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Go Near the Water?
*Lake Dead

Untraceable?*


----------



## RT

Untraceable?
*The Invisible Ghost

The Remains of the Day?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Remains of the Day?
*Pizza, Pesos, and Pistoleros

How to Save a Marriage and Ruin Your Life?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Save a Marriage and Ruin Your Life?
*Love & Suicide

Single White Female?*


----------



## RT

Single White Female?
*Jail Bait

No Holds Barred?*


----------



## Gr3iz

No Holds Barred? 
*Live Free or Die

Nothing to Lose?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nothing to Lose?
*Lost Everything

Falling in Love Again?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Falling in Love Again?
*Love And Other Drugs

Everything Must Go?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Everything Must Go?
*Goodbye to All That

They Still Call Me Bruce?*


----------



## Gr3iz

They Still Call Me Bruce? 
*Seems Like Old Times

The Fuller brush Man?*


----------



## RT

The Fuller brush Man?
*Predator 

Alien vs. Predator?*
**


----------



## Gr3iz

Alien vs. Predator? 
*Me & Isaac Newton

The Shining?*


----------



## RT

The Shining?
*Blinded by the Light

The Wolf of Wall Street?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Wolf of Wall Street? 
*Wag the Dog

Quest for Fire?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Quest for Fire?
*Some Like It Hot

Calling Dr. Death?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Calling Dr. Death? 
*What's Your Number?

The Notorious Landlady?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Notorious Landlady?
*Don't Let Her In

What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice? 
*Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore

Date Movie?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Date Movie?
*Scary Movie

You Have a Nice Flight?*


----------



## Gr3iz

You Have a Nice Flight?
*Misery

How High?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How High?
*Above the Clouds

Changing Lanes?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Changing Lanes?
*How to Irritate People

Grandma's Boy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Grandma's Boy?
*He Gave Her His Phone

For Here or to Go?*


----------



## Gr3iz

For Here or to Go?
*Breakfast on Pluto

Black Hole?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Black Hole?
*Straight Into Darkness

Take Me Out to the Ball Game?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Me Out to the Ball Game? 
*Gutterballs

Jake's Closet?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Jake's Closet?
*Werewolves Within

What Just Happened?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Just Happened? 
*The Sweetest Thing

The Pleasure Drivers?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Pleasure Drivers?
*Trouble Bound

Ghost in the Machine?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ghost in the Machine? 
*They Live

Groove Tube?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Groove Tube?
*Dangerous When Wet

Waiting for Eugene?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Waiting for Eugene? 
*Where Eagles Dare

The Neverending Story?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Neverending Story?
*All About Eve

How Do You Write a Joe Schermann Song?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How Do You Write a Joe Schermann Song? 
*From A Whisper To A Scream

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?
*Her Best Move

What Planet Are You From?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Planet Are You From? 
*Forbidden Planet

Halfway House?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Halfway House?
*Just Around the Corner

Give a Girl a Break?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Give a Girl a Break? 
*Never Give a Sucker an Even Break

Weird Science?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Weird Science?
*Better Living Through Chemistry

Who Will Start Another Fire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Will Start Another Fire? 
*Mrs. Doubtfire

Fantastic Four?*


----------



## RT

Fantastic Four?
*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

The Man That Knew Too Little?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man That Knew Too Little? 
*The God Who Wasn't There

Creature From the Black Lagoon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Creature From the Black Lagoon?
*Darker Than Night

Mommy Is a Murderer?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mommy Is a Murderer? 
*I Wake Up Screaming

Lost In Translation?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Lost In Translation?
*The Book of Love

Daddy's Dyin'... Who's Got the Will?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Daddy's Dyin'... Who's Got the Will? 
*Wendy And Lucy

This Girl's Life?*


----------



## cwwozniak

This Girl's Life?
*Never Been Kissed

Guys and Girls Can't Be Friends?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Guys and Girls Can't Be Friends? 
*Kramer vs. Kramer

Son of Kong?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Son of Kong?
*Son in Law

Was He Guilty?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Was He Guilty?
*Rumor Has It

In the Army Now?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Army Now?
*Whatever Works

Christmas Again?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas Again? 
*Bring It On, Again

Things To Do?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Things To Do?
*Akbar's Adventure Tours

Why Not Stay for Breakfast?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Not Stay for Breakfast? 
10 Rules for Sleeping Around

Cheerful Weather for the Wedding?


----------



## cwwozniak

Cheerful Weather for the Wedding?
*Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her? 
*How She Move

Swing Vote?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Swing Vote?
*Every Vote Counts

Running on Empty?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Running on Empty? 
*Herbie - Fully Loaded

Blue Streak?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Blue Streak?
*Purple Rain

Almost Christmas?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Almost Christmas? 
*The Nightmare Before Christmas

Braindead?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Braindead?
Sleeping Beauties

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed?


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed? 
*Our Idiot Brother

The Fuller brush Man?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Fuller Brush Man?
*Sold Out

What Happened to Monday?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Happened to Monday?
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Casual Sex?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Casual Sex?
*The Only Thrill

No Way Out?*


----------



## Gr3iz

No Way Out? 
*Enter No Where

The Zodiac Killer?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Zodiac Killer?
*The Astrologer

Lights Out?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lights Out?
*Don't Be Afraid of the Dark

The Human Comedy?*


----------



## RT

The Human Comedy?
*A Midsummer Night's Dream

Escape Plan?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape Plan?
*Run All Night

Due Date?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Due Date?
*Night of the Comet

Funny Money?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, you were _two _minutes, _too _late, _to _make your entry count.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just forgot to change the seed words ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Funny Money?
*The Real McCoy

Things Behind the Sun?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Things Behind the Sun? 
*Pretty Ugly People

Bart Got a Room?*


----------



## RT

Bart Got a Room?
*No Escape Room

Room With A View?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Room With A View? 
*West of Brooklyn

The Last Resort?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Resort?
*Somewhere in Sonora

The Last Thing He Wanted?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last Thing He Wanted? 
*Married Life

Then She Found Me?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Then She Found Me?
*Under the Eiffel Tower

Are You Listening?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Are You Listening?
*Wah-Wah

Getting Played?*


----------



## RT

Getting Played? 
*The Sting

Ender's Game?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ender's Game? 
*War Games

Illegally Yours?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Illegally Yours?
*Barely Legal

The Baddest Lawyer in the History of New Jersey?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Baddest Lawyer in the History of New Jersey? 
*My Cousin Vinnie

Down With Love?*


----------



## RT

Down With Love? 
*Don't Look Up

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof? 
*Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill!

Over Her Dead Body?*


----------



## RT

Over Her Dead Body?
*Knives Out

A Bucket of Blood?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Bucket of Blood? 
*When Do We Eat?

In the Mouth of Madness?*


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Mouth of Madness?
*Teeth

The Face Behind the Mask?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Face Behind the Mask?
* Freddy Frogface

10 Rules for Sleeping Around?*


----------



## HOBOcs

10 Rules for Sleeping Around?
*Rules of Engagement

Caught Napping?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Caught Napping? 
*While You Were Sleeping

Coming to America?*


----------



## RT

Coming to America?
*The Journey Is the Destination

Somebody Up There Likes Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Somebody Up There Likes Me? 
*A Lot Like Love

Dark Water?*


----------



## RT

Dark Water?
(movie wise) *The Shape of Water

The Perfect Storm?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Perfect Storm?
*From A Whisper To A Scream

Step Brothers?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Step Brothers?
*We're the Marvels

Who Wants Me Dead?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Wants Me Dead? 
*The People That Time Forgot

The Seasoning House?*


----------



## RT

The Seasoning House? 
*The Last House On The Left

Free Guy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Free Guy? 
*Dazed & Confused

Four Weddings & A Funeral?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Four Weddings & A Funeral?
*Long Weekend

Too Much Sun?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Much Sun? 
*The Burning Plain

Legend of the Bog?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Legend of the Bog?
*Evil Lives Here

What Is True Love?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Is True Love? 
*Just Like Heaven

Along Came Polly?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Along Came Polly?
*Tonight She Comes

Play It As It Lays?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Play It As It Lays? 
*Beyond Sherwood Forest

The Killer Next Door?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Killer Next Door?
*They Only Kill Their Masters

Suppose They Gave a War and Nobody Came?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Suppose They Gave a War and Nobody Came? 
*The Russians are Coming, the Russians are Coming

The Last Waltz?*


----------



## RT

The Last Waltz?
*Dances With Wolves

Great Expectations?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Great Expectations? 
*You Got Mail

Rumor Has It?*


----------



## RT

Rumor Has It?
*Still Here

Testament of Youth?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Testament of Youth? 
*18-Year Old Virgin

The Mouse on the Moon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Mouse on the Moon?
*The Moon Is Made of Cheese

What Doesn't Kill You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Doesn't Kill You? 
*Living Will

The End?*


----------



## RT

The End?
*Just the Beginning

Fair Game?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fair Game? 
*Everybody Wins

Cadillac Man?*


----------



## RT

Cadillac Man? 
*Joy Ride

Gone in 60 Seconds?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone in 60 Seconds? 
*One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing

Cheerful Weather for the Wedding?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cheerful Weather for the Wedding?
*Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs

Who'll Stop the Rain?*

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Who'll Stop the Rain? 
*The Man With The Golden Gun

Bridget Jones Diary?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Bridget Jones Diary? 
*National Treasure: Book of Secrets

The African Queen?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The African Queen? 
*My Super Ex-Girlfriend

The Scorpion King?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Scorpion King?
*The Man who shot Liberty Valance

Man on the Moon?*


----------



## RT

Man on the Moon?
*Take a Giant Step

Uncharted?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncharted? 
*Forbidden Planet

Nothing in Common?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nothing in Common?
*Everybody Wants to Be Italian

Where Does It Hurt?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Does It Hurt?
* The Way Way Back

Get Lucky?*


----------



## RT

Get Lucky?
*The 40-Year-Old Virgin

40 Days and 40 Nights?*


----------



## Gr3iz

40 Days and 40 Nights? 
*Around the World in 80 Days

Take This Job And Shove It?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Take This Job And Shove It?
*The Back-up Plan

Where Is the Friend's House?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Is the Friend's House? 
*Prozac Nation

Dirty Harry?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Dirty Harry?
*When Harry met Sally

The trouble with Harry?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The trouble with Harry? 
*He's Just Not That Into You

How to Rob a Bank?*


----------



## RT

How to Rob a Bank?
*Can You Keep a Secret?*

Uh...well... 
*Can You Keep a Secret?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Can You Keep a Secret? 
*Definitely Maybe

Life of Brian?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Life of Brian?
*Brian's Song

How to Play Football? 🏈*


----------



## RT

How to Play Football? 🏈
*Off And Running

28 Days Later...?*


----------



## Gr3iz

28 Days Later...? 
*Gulliver's Travels

The Men Who Stare at Goats?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Men Who Stare at Goats?
*A Guy Thing

Has Anybody Seen My Gal?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Has Anybody Seen My Gal? 
*That Exploding Girl

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past?
*The Women in the house across the street from the girl in the window.

What a Girl Wants?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What a Girl Wants? 
*Moby Dick

Monster House?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Monster House?
*Just Around the Corner

Keeping Up with the Joneses?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Keeping Up with the Joneses?
*The Whole Nine Yards *(Another choice I'd considered for the above)*

Red Eye?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Red Eye?
*Flying Down to Rio

Somebody Is Waiting?*



> *The Whole Nine Yards *(Another choice I'd considered for the above)


I'm wouldn't touch that line with a ten-foot. pole


----------



## HOBOcs

Someone is waiting?
*Gangs of New York

Look Who's talking?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Look Who's talking?
*The Shakiest Gun in the West

It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World?*


----------



## RT

It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World? 
*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

The World's End?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The World's End? 
*Breakfast on Pluto

Little Fish?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Little Fish?
*Feed the Fish

How to Get Rid of a Body (And Still Be Friends)?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Get Rid of a Body (And Still Be Friends)? 
*Undertaking Betty

How to Irritate People?*


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Irritate People?
*Tell Them Willie Boy Is Here

How to Live with a Vegan Without Killing Them?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Live with a Vegan Without Killing Them? 
*Return of the Killer Tomatoes

Down & Dirty?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Down & Dirty?
*The Only Way

How to Go Out on a Date in Queens?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Go Out on a Date in Queens? 
*From A Whisper To A Scream

My Family & Other Animals?*


----------



## RT

My Family & Other Animals?
*Fierce Creatures

The Jerk?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Jerk? 
*Blame It On Rio

The Second Chance?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Second Chance?
*Only God Forgives

What Does the Light Do?*


----------



## HOBOcs

What Does the Light Do?
*You shine in the moonlight

Killers of the Flower Moon?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Killers of the Flower Moon? 
*Little Miss Sunshine

Mr, Morgan's Last Love?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr, Morgan's Last Love?
*She's Having a Baby

Every Girl Should Be Married?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Every Girl Should Be Married? 
*Over Her Dead Body

The Dark Half?*


----------



## RT

The Dark Half?
*Half Light

The Serpent and the Rainbow?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Serpent and the Rainbow?
*One Law for Both

Take Me Home Tonight?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Me Home Tonight? 
*Tarzan And The Lost Safari

Bedknobs And Broomsticks?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Bedknobs And Broomsticks?
*What Alice Found

Sunshine Follows Rain?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sunshine Follows Rain? 
*After The Sunset

Canadian Bacon?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Canadian Bacon?
*I Wanted Wings

Rendezvous in Chicago?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Rendezvous in Chicago? 
*Over Her Dead Body

The Dark Half?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Dark Half?
*Blood and Chocolate

Paper Covers Rock?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Paper Covers Rock?
*Real Genius

The Night Listener?*


----------



## RT

The Night Listener?
*The Shadow

The World's End?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The World's End? 
*Gone In 60 Seconds

Let's Go to Prison?*


----------



## RT

Let's Go to Prison?
*Only For One Night

Escape Plan?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape Plan?
*Through the Woods

You're Next?*


----------



## Gr3iz

You're Next?
*Nothing to Lose

All Babes Want to Kill Me?*


----------



## RT

All Babes Want to Kill Me?
*Why Not You

Why Not Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Not Me? 
*You Don't Mess With the Zohan

The Virgin Suicides?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Virgin Suicides?
*Grave Encounters

Missing In Action?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Missing In Action? 
*Then She Found Me

Zombie Strippers?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Zombie Strippers?
*The Naked and the Dead

Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady? 
*The Sweetest Thing

Are You Scared?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Are You Scared?
*Even The Wind Is Afraid

What Do We See When We Look At The Sky?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Do We See When We Look At The Sky? 
*Dead Moon Rising

Dan in Real Life?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dan in Real Life?
*He Was a Quiet Man

How to Grow a Tiger Lily?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Grow a Tiger Lily? 
*Just Add Water

Meet Bill?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Meet Bill?
*I Met Him in Paris

Where Are the Children?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Are the Children? 
*Sometimes They Come Back

Little Darlings?*


----------



## RT

Little Darlings?
*Boys and Girls

As Cool As I Am?*


----------



## Gr3iz

As Cool As I Am? 
*Witless Protection

The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes?*


----------



## RT

The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes?
*Tennis, Anyone...?*

_(obviously I could dupe that reply as a play,,,but instead - )_

*The Man with Two Brains?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man with Two Brains? 
*The Thing with Two Heads

The Incredible Shrinking Man?*


----------



## RT

The Incredible Shrinking Man? **
That's My Boy

The Hideous Sun Demon?

**_love that Shrinking movie!_***


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hideous Sun Demon? 
*Reign of Fire

Dead Moon Rising?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Dead Moon Rising?
Unknown Passage: The Dead Moon Story

Man on the Moon?


----------



## Gr3iz

Man on the Moon? 
*Until Death

Nothing to Lose?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Nothing to Lose?
*The Shawshank Redemption

The Soul Man?*

Evening Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

The Soul Man? 
*Forrest Gump

Dirty Deeds?*


----------



## RT

Dirty Deeds?
*Dirty Dancing

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ? 
*Cybersex

Down & Dirty?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Down & Dirty?
*Hunt for Red October

Above and Beyond?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Above and Beyond?
*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

The Bridges of Madison County?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Bridges of Madison County?
*A Bridge to Far

Lady in the Water?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lady in the Water?
*Urban Legend

In Her Shoes?*


----------



## HOBOcs

In Her Shoes?
*Tootsie

The Graduate?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Graduate? 
*School for Scoundrels

The Butterfly Effect?*


----------



## RT

The Butterfly Effect? 
*Where the Wild Things Are

If I Had Wings?*


----------



## Gr3iz

If I Had Wings?
*The Cry of the Owl

Surfer Dude?*


----------



## RT

Surfer Dude? 
*California Dreaming

Bottle Shock?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bottle Shock? 
*White Irish Drinkers

Men At Work?*


----------



## RT

Men At Work? 
*LazyTown

For Your Eyes Only?*


----------



## Gr3iz

For Your Eyes Only?
*Don't Look Now

Pale Rider?*


----------



## RT

Pale Rider?
*Ghost Rider*

The Lost Patrol?*

_* dammit i had a better reply but I forgot *_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lost Patrol? 
*Still Waiting

The Oh in Ohio?*


----------



## RT

The Oh in Ohio?
No, it's actually *Oklahoma

Enemy of the State?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Enemy of the State? 
*Them!

The Underground Comedy Movie?*


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Them!


Love that one...a good "A" movie from the time of the "B" rated flicks

The Underground Comedy Movie? 
*C.H.U.D.

The Manchurian Candidate?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Manchurian Candidate?
*Re-Elected

Linda Lovelace for President?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Linda Lovelace for President? 
*Once More With Feeling

School For Seduction?*


----------



## RT

Linda Lovelace for President? 
*Does My Vote Count?

The Wind in the Willows?*

(Hiya Chuck 
Can always trust you to pull a rabbit out of the hat  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Beatcha by a whisker, Randy! ;-)


----------



## RT

Oops! Mark and I virtually clashed in that reply, timing - wise 
So who's turn is it?
🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

Since the system put mine first, I believe it is not my turn ... <shrug>


----------



## RT

Chuck, where are ya buddy?


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Linda Lovelace for President?
> *Once More With Feeling
> 
> School For Seduction?*


School For Seduction?
*Fast Times at Ridgemont High

Be My Teacher?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Be My Teacher?
*School of Rock

Waitress?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Waitress?
*She'll Be Wearing Pink Pyjamas

Color of the Ocean?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Color of the Ocean? 
*Soylent Green

That Darn Cat?*


----------



## RT

That Darn Cat?
*The Ghost and the Darkness*
(re: movie content, actual event)

*The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow?
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off

The Man Called Flintstone?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man Called Flintstone?
*He's Way More Famous Than You

They Don't Cut the Grass Anymore?*


----------



## RT

They Don't Cut the Grass Anymore? 
*Into the Weeds

Thank You for Smoking?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank You for Smoking? 
*Taking Woodstock

Dead Sexy?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Sexy?
*Porn Star Zombies

How to Stuff a Wild Bikini?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Stuff a Wild Bikini? 
*Cocoanuts

The Clan of the Cave Bear?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Clan of the Cave Bear?
*Bad News Bears

Follow That Bird?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Follow That Bird? 
*Scarecrows

The Killer Next Door?*


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Follow That Bird?
> *Scarecrows*


Of course you know I had to luv that one! No relation though 

The Killer Next Door? 
*The Good Neighbor

The Manchurian Candidate?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Manchurian Candidate? 
*The Sweetest Thing

The Last Ride?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last Ride?
*Driving Miss Daisy

How to Win at Checkers (Every Time)?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Win at Checkers (Every Time)?
*Play Dead

If I Didn't Care?*


----------



## HOBOcs

If I Didn't Care?
*I'd tell you, but then I'd have to Kill you.

Dressed to Kill*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dressed to Kill 
*In Her Shoes

Let's Go to Prison?*


----------



## RT

Let's Go to Prison? 
*After You've Gone

Men, Women & Children?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Men, Women & Children? 
*Me and You and Everyone We Know

Caveman?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Caveman?
*The Neanderthal Man

Lunch Break?*


----------



## RT

Lunch Break?
*Thank You for Smoking

Seven Days in May?*

(Hey Chuck  )


----------



## cwwozniak

Seven Days in May?
*I Give It a Year

Let Him Go?*

Hey, Randy!


----------



## RT

Let Him Go?
*Free Willy

Born Free?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Born Free? 
*One For The Money

Breaking Wind?*


----------



## RT

Breaking Wind?
*Sharknado*
or

*The Sweet Smell of Success?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Sweet Smell of Success? 
*The Devil Wore Prada

Getting Played?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Getting Played?
*Just Like a Woman

Treat 'Em Rough?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Treat 'Em Rough? 
*Between Love and Goodbye

The Boat That Rocked?*


----------



## RT

The Boat That Rocked? 
*Titanic

Catch Me If You Can?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Catch Me If You Can? 
*Walk Don't Run

Bikini Spring Break?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Bikini Spring Break?
*No Strings Attached

Wish You Were Here?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Wish You Were Here? 
*Where The Buffalo Roam

I Wake Up Screaming?*


----------



## RT

I Wake Up Screaming? 
*Dreaming of Life

Run Silent Run Deep?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Run Silent Run Deep? 
*Under Still Waters

Life As We Know It?*


----------



## RT

Life As We Know It?
*Burning Questions

A Question of Faith?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Question of Faith? 
*Unfaithfully Yours

The Notorious Landlady?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Notorious Landlady?
*She Gets What She Wants

Apartment for Peggy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Apartment for Peggy?
*Apartment 1303

Beautiful Girls?*


----------



## RT

Beautiful Girls?
*Skin Deep

The Phantom Menace?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Phantom Menace?
*Blackbeard's Ghost

Bedknobs And Broomsticks?*


----------



## RT

Bedknobs And Broomsticks?
*Deadly Weapons

The Cat in the Hat?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Cat in the Hat? 
*The Outlaw Josey Wales

Grumpy Old Men?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Grumpy Old Men?
*They're Outside

What Just Happened?*

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## RT

What Just Happened? 
*A Series of Unfortunate Events

The Abominable Snowman?*

(Hey Chuck and Mark!  )


----------



## Gr3iz

The Abominable Snowman?
*Frozen

Chatroom?*

Good evening gentlemen!


----------



## cwwozniak

Chatroom?
*Everybody's Talking About Jamie

Wait Till Helen Comes?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait Till Helen Comes?
*Playtime

Exit Speed?*


----------



## RT

Exit Speed?
*200 M.P.H.

Gone in 60 Seconds?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone in 60 Seconds? 
*In A New York Minute

Pretty in Pink?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Pretty in Pink?
*Guerillas in Pink Lace

Who's That Knocking at My Door?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's That Knocking at My Door? 
*The Killer Next Door

It's Kind Of A Funny Story?*


----------



## cwwozniak

It's Kind Of A Funny Story?
*Only When I Laugh

How to Win at Checkers (Every Time)?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How to Win at Checkers (Every Time)? 
*Any Which Way You Can

Girls Can't Swim?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Girls Can't Swim?
*Drowned

Any Last Words?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Any Last Words? 
*I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell

Advance to the Rear?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Advance to the Rear?
*Don't Ask Don't Tell

Come Live with Me?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Come Live with Me? 
*Life as a House

Saving Grace?*


----------



## RT

Saving Grace?
*Rescued by Ruby

By Dawn's Early Light?*


----------



## cwwozniak

By Dawn's Early Light?
*Mars Attacks!

Whatever Happened to Harold Smith?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Whatever Happened to Harold Smith? 
*The Incredible Shrinking Man

Creature From the Black Lagoon?*


----------



## RT

Creature From the Black Lagoon?
*Just One of the Guys

The Greatest Showman?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Greatest Showman?
*The Man Called Flintstone

Sinbad and the Minotaur?*


----------



## RT

Sinbad and the Minotaur? 
*Clash of the Titans

The Giant Gila Monster?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Giant Gila Monster?
*Son of Godzilla

Never Say Never Again?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Never Say Never Again?
*Say It Isn't So

Looking for Eric?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking for Eric?
*Then She Found Me

Virgin Territory?*


----------



## RT

Virgin Territory?
*Uncharted

Yankee Doodle Dandy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Yankee Doodle Dandy? 
*Seems Like Old Times

You're Only Young Once?*


----------



## RT

You're Only Young Once?
*You Only Live Twice

Last Seen Alive?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Last Seen Alive? 
*Dawn of the Dead

When Do We Eat?*


----------



## RT

When Do We Eat? 
*High Noon

The Day After Tomorrow?
*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow? 
*The Last Day Of Frankie The Fly

Hello I Must Be Going?*


----------



## HOBOcs

Hello I Must Be Going?
*From Here to Eternity 

How I became a Super Hero?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How I became a Super Hero? 
*Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen

The Bridges of Madison County?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Bridges of Madison County?
*Dangerous Crossing

Asking for It?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Asking for It? 
*Double Jeopardy

The Color of Money?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Color of money?
*The color purple

True Colors?*


----------



## Gr3iz

True Colors? 
*Legally Blonde 2 – Red, White and Blonde

Coming to America?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Coming to America?
*Flight 666

Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady? 
*She’s the Man

Love & Suicide?*


----------



## Tildy

Love and Suicide?
*No Way Out

Cheaper By The Dozen?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Cheaper By The Dozen?
*The Twelve Chairs

Have You Seen My Goat?*


----------



## Tildy

Have You Seen My Goat?
*Run For The Hills

The Man Who Fell To Earth?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man Who Fell To Earth?
*Down & Dirty

In the Army Now?*


----------



## Tildy

In The Army Now?
*Some Like It Hot

Meet Me In St Louis?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Meet Me In St Louis? 
*Joy Ride

Ghost Ship?*


----------



## Tildy

Ghost Ship?
*Lost Horizon

Out Of Africa?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Out Of Africa? 
*Into the Blue

Horse Feathers?*


----------



## Tildy

Horse Feathers?
*Liar Liar

The 40 Year Old Virgin?*


----------



## RT

The 40 Year Old Virgin?
*What Dreams May Come

Weird Science?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Weird Science? 
*Black Hole

The Big Chill?*


----------



## Tildy

The Big Chill?
*North To Alaska

The Iceman Cometh?*


----------



## RT

The Iceman Cometh? 
*Some Like It Hot

Gone with the Wind?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone with the Wind?
*Blown Away

The Reluctant Astronaut?*


----------



## Tildy

The Reluctant Astronaut?
*The Unknown* 

*Then Came You?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Then Came You?
*Along Came A Spider

Trading Places?*


----------



## Tildy

Trading Places?
*Alice in Wonderland

Play It Again Sam?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Play It Again Sam? 
*Let’s Do It Again

Our Idiot Brother?*


----------



## Tildy

Our Idiot Brother?
*Sleeping With The Enemy

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest?*


----------



## Gr3iz

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest?
*Wild Parrots

History of the World?*


----------



## Tildy

History of The World ?
*War and Peace

Dead Poets Society?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead Poets Society? 
*Pulp Fiction

Blown Away?*


----------



## RT

Blown Away?
*Twister

The Blair Witch Project?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blair Witch Project? 
*Not Another Teen Movie

Absence of Malice?*


----------



## RT

Absence of Malice? 
*Ordeal by Innocence

The Gods Must Be Crazy?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Gods Must Be Crazy? 
*Blame It On Rio

Lightning Jack?*


----------



## Tildy

Lightning Jack?
*Man Of The Moment

Ferris Bueller's Day Off*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ferris Bueller's Day Off? 
*Last Holiday

Undertaking Betty?*


----------



## Tildy

Undertaking Betty?
*Death Wish

St Elmo's Fire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

St Elmo's Fire? 
*Up In Smoke

The Scorpion King?*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Scorpion King?
*A Bug's Life

A Name for Evil?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Name for Evil? 
*The Notorious Landlady

What’s Your Number?*


----------



## RT

What’s Your Number? 
*I Am Number Four

Ready Player One?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ready Player One? 
*Ready Or Not

Chalet Girls?*


----------



## Tildy

Chalet Girls?
*Clean Sweep

The Joy Luck Club?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Joy Luck Club?
*The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants

The Thing with Two Heads?*


----------



## RT

The Thing with Two Heads? 
*First Cousin Once Removed

The Flavor of Green Tea Over Rice?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Flavor of Green Tea Over Rice? 
*Bad Taste

Dirty Deeds?*


----------



## Tildy

Dirty Deeds?
*Catch Me If You Can

How To Marry A Millionaire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

How To Marry A Millionaire?
*The First Wives’ Club

Eaten Alive?*


----------



## Tildy

Eaten Alive?
*The Swarm

Guess Whose Coming To Dinner?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Guess Whose Coming To Dinner? 
*Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo

What Happens in Vegas?*


----------



## Tildy

What Happens in Vegas?
*Remains To Be Seen

Death Becomes Her?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Death Becomes Her?
*The Dead Zone

While She Was Out?*


----------



## Tildy

While She Was Out?
*Party Time

The Girl On The Train?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Girl On The Train?
* Dakota Skye

The Visitor?*


----------



## RT

The Visitor?
*Nothing But Trouble

Big Trouble in Little China?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Trouble in Little China?
*Nightmare Alley

Imagine You and Me?*


----------



## Tildy

Imagine You and Me?
*No Way Out

Dumb and Dumber?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dumb and Dumber?
*Children of Men

Bikini Carwash?*


----------



## Tildy

Bikini Carwash?
*Some Like It Hot

Being John **Malkovich**?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Being John Malkovich?
*Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile

The Last Thing He Wanted?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last Thing He Wanted?
*You Got Served

Walk All Over Me?*


----------



## Tildy

Walk All Over Me?
*Barefoot In The Park

Indecent Proposal?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Indecent Proposal?
*You, Me and Dupree

Man of the Year?*


----------



## Tildy

Man of The Year?
*Pee-Wee's Big Adventure

21 Jump Street?*


----------



## Gr3iz

21 Jump Street?
*Where The Buffalo Roam

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?*


----------



## Tildy

In Search Of A Midnight Kiss?
*Nightmare Alley

Raiders Of The Lost Ark?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Raiders Of The Lost Ark?
*Me & Isaac Newton

Cruel Intentions?*


----------



## Tildy

Cruel Intentions?
*Men In Black

There's Something About Mary?







*


----------



## Gr3iz

There's Something About Mary? 
* She Hate Me

Kiss the Girls?*


----------



## Tildy

Kiss The Girls?
*Risky Business

St Elmo's Fire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

St Elmo's Fire?
*Up In Smoke

Naked Gun?*


----------



## Tildy

Naked Gun?
*Lost Bullet

A Beautiful Mind?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Beautiful Mind?
*Heavenly Creatures

Grandma’s Boy?*


----------



## RT

Man of the Year?
*Amadeus

The Secret of My Success?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Secret of My Success?
*Don’t be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood

Honeymooners?*


----------



## Tildy

Honeymooners?
*The Last Hurrah

Requiem For A Dream?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Requiem For A Dream?
*I Wake Up Screaming

Lost In Translation?*


----------



## Tildy

Lost in Translation?
*Kettle of Fish

The Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants?
* The Wild Bunch

Chasing Ghosts?*


----------



## Tildy

Chasing Ghosts?
*Dead Man Walking

For Whom The Bells Toll?*


----------



## Gr3iz

For Whom The Bells Toll?
*Someone Like You

The Black Balloon?*


----------



## Tildy

The Black Balloon?
*Warning Sign

Dazed and Confused?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dazed and Confused?
*It’s A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World

The Reluctant Astronaut?*


----------



## Tildy

The Reluctant Astronaut?
*The Last Man on Earth

Edward Scissorhands?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Edward Scissorhands?
*Sharp as Marbles

Secret Window?*


----------



## Tildy

Secret Window?
*The Watcher

Local Hero?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Local Hero?
*Larry the Cable Guy – The Health Inspector

Side Effects?*


----------



## Tildy

Side Effects?
*Melancholia

The Theory of Everything?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Theory of Everything?
*The Russians are Coming, the Russians are Coming

Rent A Cop?*


----------



## Tildy

Rent a Cop?
*The Joke is on You!

Run For Your Life?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Run For Your Life?
*Catch Me if You Can

Bob & Carol & Ted & Alice?*


----------



## Tildy

Bob & Carol & Ted & Alic*e?
Double Trouble

Mrs Doubtfire?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mrs Doubtfire?
*She’s the Man

Just Friends?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just Friends?
*Friends with Benefits

Why Did I Get Married Too?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Did I Get Married Too?
*For Better And For Worse

Walk All Over Me?*


----------



## Tildy

Walk All Over Me?
*It's Your Move

Eyes Wide Shut?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Eyes Wide Shut?
*I Wake Up Screaming

Play Misty For Me?*


----------



## Tildy

Play Misty For Me?
*Too Much Sun

Parks and Recreation?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Parks and Recreation?
*Where The Buffalo Roam

The Pink Conspiracy?*


----------



## Tildy

The Pink Conspiracy?
*What Women Want

Tales From The Crypt?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Tales From The Crypt? 
An American Ghost Story

Freddy Frogface?


----------



## cwwozniak

Freddy Frogface
*A Face in the Crowd

Running Scared?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Running Scared?
*Catch Me if You Can

Over Her Dead Body?*


----------



## Tildy

Over Her Dead Body?
*Terms of Endearment

Saving Private Ryan?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Saving Private Ryan?
*Friends With Money

The Second Chance?*


----------



## Tildy

The Second Chance?
*Born Again

Dirty Dancing?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dirty Dancing?
*Zombie Strippers

The Love Guru?*


----------



## Tildy

The Love Guru?
*Friendly Persuasion

Gone Baby Gone?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone Baby Gone?
*Don’t Look Now

Sudden Impact?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Sudden Impact?
*Ricochets

The Back-up Plan?*


----------



## Tildy

The Back-up Plan?
*No Such Thing

Eye In The sky?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Eye In The sky?
*Under the Tuscan Sun

The Girl Next Door?*


----------



## Tildy

The Girl Next Door?
*She's The One

The Addams Family?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Addams Family?
*Next of Kin

Butcher House?*


----------



## Tildy

Butcher House?
*Stakeout

For Whom The Bell Tolls?*


----------



## Gr3iz

For Whom The Bell Tolls?
*For A Good Time Call

Safety Not Guaranteed?*


----------



## Tildy

Safety Not Guaranteed?
*Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea

Go Ask Alice?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Go Ask Alice?
*Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore

Here Come the Co-eds?*


----------



## Tildy

Here Come The Co-eds?
*Trouble in Paradise

The Breakfast Club?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Breakfast Club?
*Please Don’t Eat the Daisies

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry?
*The Odd Couple

Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates? 
*Wild Hogs

Nothing to Lose?*


----------



## cwwozniak

Nothing to Lose?
*Only Fools and Horses

What Just Happened?*


----------



## Gr3iz

What Just Happened?
*Bart Got a Room

Pretty Ugly People?*


----------



## RT

Pretty Ugly People?
*Them!

The People Under the Stairs?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The People Under the Stairs?
*Just Friends

The Cleaner?*


----------



## RT

The Cleaner? 
*Swept Away

The Tingler?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Tingler?
Short Circuit

Home Alone?


----------



## RT

Home Alone? 
*Fright Night

Drowning by Numbers?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Drowning by Numbers?
*Three And Out

Mommy Dearest?*


----------



## Tildy

deleted..wrong page


----------



## cwwozniak

Mommy Dearest?
*Satanic Soccer Mom from Ohio

Don't Go in the House?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Go in the House?
*Butcher House

Blind Dating?*


----------



## Tildy

Blind Dating?
*Unknown

The Day After Tomorrow?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day After Tomorrow?
*Freaky Friday

The Pleasure Drivers?*


----------



## RT

The Pleasure Drivers?
*Driving Miss Daisy

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum?
*Are We There Yet?

Sharp as Marbles?*


----------



## Tildy

Sharp as Marbles?
*Painfully Blunt

A Clockwork Orange?*


----------



## Gr3iz

A Clockwork Orange?
*Even Cowgirls Get the Blues

The Pleasure of Being Robbed?*


----------



## Tildy

The Pleasure of Being Robbed?
*Love and Pain and the Whole Damn Thing

The Third Man?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Third Man?
*You, Me and Dupree

Short Circuit?*


----------



## Tildy

Short Circuit?
*Bad Hair Day

Casino Royale?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Casino Royale?
*Funny Games

The Signal?*


----------



## Tildy

The Signal?
*Pie In The Sky

Raising Arizona?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Raising Arizona?
*Things To Do

Buck Privates?*


----------



## Tildy

Buck Privates?
*Fools Rush In

Johnny Mnemonic?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Mnemonic?
*Frankie & Johnny are Married

Girl With A Pearl Earring?*


----------



## Tildy

Girl With A pearl Earring?
*One For The Money 

Edward Scissorhands?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Edward Scissorhands? 
*How To Lose Friends & Alienate People

Bottle Shock?*


----------



## Tildy

Bottle Shock?
*Running on Empty

True Lies?*


----------



## Gr3iz

True Lies?
*As Good as it Gets

The Last Picture Show?*


----------



## Tildy

The Last Picture Show?
*The End Of Innocence

Trainspotting?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Trainspotting?
*Planes, Trains and Automobiles* (A good Thanksgiving movie I'll likely watch this week!)

*Little Darlings?*


----------



## Tildy

Little Darlings?
*Nothing Lasts Forever

Shadow Of A Doubt?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Shadow Of A Doubt?
*The Curiosity of Chance

The Morgue?*


----------



## RT

The Morgue? 
*Silent Night

Absolute Power?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Absolute Power?
*The Mouse that Roared

The Lion in Winter?*


----------



## RT

The Lion in Winter?
*The Lion King

This Must Be the Place?*


----------



## Gr3iz

This Must Be the Place?
*A Lonely Place To Die

The Magic Christian?*


----------



## HOBOcs

The Magic Christian?
*The Wizard of OZ

The Wild One?*


----------



## Gr3iz

The Wild One?
*Rebel Without A Cause

Chemical Wedding?*


----------

